# Deutschland diagonal oder Arkona - Waldshut



## olev (27. April 2016)

Alle wollen immer in die Alpen - ich wohne da und mach darum meinen Urlaub gern woanders. Ein Freund von mir heiratet diesen Sommer in der Mitte Deutschlands, in der Nähe von Göttingen. Darum dachte ich mir, warum nicht mit dem Rad hinfahren?
Hin und zurück? Da geht noch was! Ein paar schlaflose Nächte später kam mir die Idee: Mit dem Nachtzug nach Stralsund (eine schlaflose Nacht mehr oder weniger kommt auch nicht darauf an), da eine Runde auf Rügen machen und dann ab nach Süden. Eine knappe Woche bis Göttingen muss reichen, scheint ja flach zu sein. Kurz vor dem Zwischenziel stünde immerhin noch der Brocken auf dem Programm.

In Göttigen müsste ich einen Anzug kaufen, ab an die Hochzeit, feiern, ausschlafen. Den Anzug nach Hause schicken lassen oder so.

Weiter ginge es via Rennsteig, das muss sein. Und dann fehlen nur noch 600km. Routingprogramme sind toll, die spucken immer einen Track aus. Aber vielleicht gäbe es da noch lohnenswerte Schlenker?

Darum meine Fragen:
Wo muss ich durch, was muss ich sehen:
- auf Rügen?
- in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern?
- Wie komm ich am lustigsten über den Harz
- Lohnt sich die Gegend an der Aisch, oder soll ich einen Schlenker durch den Spessart machen? Um was zu sehen?
- Alb oder Schwarzwald? Oder soll ich Baden-Württemberg komplett meiden und von der Insel Rügen auf die Insel Lindau radeln? Ist denn Bayern besser?
- Welche Frage habe ich noch vergessen?

(- kommt jemand mit? Start wäre am 30. Juli in Stralsund. Nach Adam Riese jeweils ca. 100km/Tag oder mehr, falls mir noch tolle Schlenker vorgeschlagen werden. Gegessen wird - falls möglich - fürstlich, geschlafen im Strassengraben)

Ich bin mir bewusst, dass dies alles in gewisser Konkurrenz zu dieser Veranstaltung stehen könnte, sorry
@awatron . Der Freund heiratet einfach einen Monat zu spät und abseits deiner Strecke ;-) 
Von Hof bis Waldshut könnte dein Plan aber auch spannend sein.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. April 2016)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (27. April 2016)

Hallo,
zur Frage Schwäbische Alb/Schwarzwald stelle ich mal folgende Links in den Raum:
Bikecrossing Schwäbische Alb http://www.radtourist.de/bike-crossing-schwaebische-alb.html
und http://www.schwaebischealb.de/Aktiv/Mountainbiken-Alb/Bike-X-ing-Schwaebische-Alb/Etappen

und 
Bikecrossing Schwarzwald http://www.naturpark-suedschwarzwald.de/freizeit-sport/mountainbike-schwarzwald/schwarzwald-bike-crossing-herausforderung 
und   http://www.mountainbikeurlaub.com/m...chwarzwald-mtb-schwarzwald-mountainbiken.html

Man kann die 2 sogar miteinander verknüpfen, entspricht dann aber nicht mehr unbedingt einer Diagonalen.
Teile der Schwäb.Alb-Route bin ich schon gefahren, es ist aber keine reine Schottertour, man fährt teilweise auch auf geteerten Straßen. Andererseits findet man für manche Abschnitte im Netz auch Nur-Schotter-Alternativen.


----------



## olev (27. April 2016)

@Wolfobert danke für deine Hinweise. Auf die Schnelle zeigen sie, was das Problem bei solchen grossen Diagonalen ist: Um vorwärts zu kommen, tendiert man zur Geraden; will man was sehen, muss man kurven.

@Leuchtentrager Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es hier auch Lebensberatung gibt. Eventuell könntest du deine Bedenken noch etwas ausführen. Vielleicht gibt das eine unterhaltsame Nebendiskussion.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. April 2016)

.​


----------



## olev (28. April 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Das ist schwierig zu beantworten, weil keiner weiß, was Dich interessiert.



Natürlich, klar. Also, gut. Ich stelle mir eine Tour vor, die durchaus MTB-Charakter hat. Schotter ist besser als Asphalt. Double Track ist besser als Waldautobahn. Single Track ist besser als Double Track. Nur sollte man gleichzeitig voran kommen. Keine einfache Mischung, ich weiss.

Dann: Landwirtschaftsland ist besser als Siedlungen. Heiden (o.ä.) sind besser als Landwirtschaftsland. Buchenmischwald ist besser als Holzproduktionsforst. Da gibt es so ein grobes Raster, wo es sich lohnt, Touren durchzuplanen.

Weiter: Abwechslungsreich ist besser als eintönig. Abwechslung bringen Hügel, Gewässer, schöne Blicke, natürliche Sehenswürdigkeiten wie Findlinge, Felsen, Höhlen, Dolinen, grosse Bäume, Wild, was weiss ich, historische Bauten, seltsame Eingeborenenbräuche.

Vieles davon finde ich beim Stöbern auf der Landkarte. Weiteres sicher auch per Zufall auf der Reise. Mein Traum wäre halt, dass der Braunschweiger sagt: Du musst unbedingt über den Elm fahren! Und der Eschweger: Ach, den Hohen Rain kannst du dir ruhig sparen. Und der Aschaffenburger: Waaas? Du willst den Spessart rechts liegen lassen? Bei 1500km Strecke wird das wohl mehrheitlich ein Traum bleiben ;-)

A propos Reise: Im Gegensatz zu einem Marathon steht tatsächlich nicht der sportliche Aspekt im Vordergrund, sondern der des Reisens. Dass dabei Kilometer gefressen werden, schliesst sich nicht aus. Einfach nicht mit mehr als 20 km/h im Schnitt, weil sonst die Seele nicht nachkommt.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (28. April 2016)

Tolle Idee!


olev schrieb:


> Wo muss ich durch, was muss ich sehen:
> - auf Rügen?


  Die Schaabe (Strand: lang, leer). Prora (lang + erstaunlich). Den berühmten Königstuhl kann man weglassen zugunsten der Kante südlich davon. Ich rate zu einem Umweg: mit dem Schiff nach Usedom, dort den mittelmeerhaften weissen und schirmchenfreien Strand angucken.
In der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte vielleicht noch den Stechlinsee besuchen. a) Klarwassersee, was Besonderes in .de, und b) Theodor Fontane - Romanort.
Nördlich vom Harz die innerdeutsche Grenze ein klein wenig ausführlicher erkunden. Weferlingen mit Quarzsand-Grube + Seen ist toll. Hötensleben hast du ja drin; aber den Blick in den Braunkohle-Tagebau Schöningen nicht auslassen.


Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Nenee, ich meine das schon sportlich. Das erscheint mir so, als würde ich nach der halben Marathon-Distanz mal kurz in die Oper gehen und anschließend weiterlaufen. War aber nur so ein Gedanke.


 Genau so macht es James Bond auch ;-).


Wolfobert schrieb:


> Bikecrossing Schwäbische Alb http://www.radtourist.de/bike-crossing-schwaebische-alb.html
> Teile der Schwäb.Alb-Route bin ich schon gefahren, es ist aber keine reine Schottertour, man fährt teilweise auch auf geteerten Straßen.


Finde ich todeslangweilig - garantiert ist da lediglich jegliche Abwesenheit von Trails, und massenhaft Kurverei im Wald. Wenn schon, dann Teile des 'echten' Nordrands mitnehmen.
In B-W nicht alle Buckel mitnehmen, die sich da anzubieten scheinen - oft sind die Flusstäler spannender. Südlich von Schwäbisch Hall würde ich versuchen, am Kocher entlang zu kommen.
Ab Esslingen die Strecke suchen, die unter dem Fluss durchführt, und statt dem vielfachen Auf und Ab nur eine der eher öden landwirtschaftlichen Hochflächen überqueren, den Rest locker am Fluss entlang.
Nach Tübingen die Wurmlinger Kapelle nicht auslassen, aber ab Rottenburg die niedliche Talstrecke nehmen.

Solche Langdistanz-Vorhaben liefern i.d.R. eine gewaltige Überdosis an Eindrücken; das führt bei mir mit fortscheitender Dauer gern zu einer gewissen mentalen Übersättigung. Viel Spass dabei!


----------



## olev (1. Mai 2016)

vielen Dank @keinTrinkwasser genau sowas hab ich mir vorgestellt!
Ob Usedom reinpasst, weiss ich nicht, da muss ich zuerst genau schauen, wie das mit den Schiffen aussieht. Aber vielleicht geht's ja.

Der Stechlinsee ist wieder auf meinem Radar - Ich war anfang April in der Nähe paddeln und hab ihn da auf der Landkarte gesehen. Gewundert hab ich mich da auch über die in der Landkarte verzeichneten "Binnendünen". Sowas werde ich mir wohl auch anschauen (z.B. nördl. von Schillersdorf).

Innerdeutsche Grenze interessiert mich auch und Tagbau haben wir hier auch eher nicht ;-)


----------



## awatron (12. Mai 2016)

Oh, habe den Beitrag erst jetzt mitbekommen. Das Vorhaben sehe ich nicht als Konkurrenz, sondern eher als Bereicherung. Sofern Du das durchziehst und am Ende eine schöne Route veröffentlichen kannst, wäre ich daran auch interessiert - gute Möglichkeiten der Querung von Deutschland kann man nie genug haben ;-)

Unsere Scouts von der Bikepacking Trans Germany freuen sich bestimmt auch, wenn jemand ausserhalb des Events die Tracks von Hof bis Basel nutzt. Die aktuellen GPX-Daten hast Du? Kann Dich gern auf den ITT-Verteiler setzen.

Was muss man sehen? Häufig lasse ich mich bei einer für mich unbekannten Landschaft von den Fotos in Google Earth inspirieren (und stelle auch selbst welche ein). Auf diesem Weg habe ich schon interessante Orte kennengelernt.

Und zum Thema "Lebensberatung" kann ich auch noch beitragen: In Amerika kann man sich für eine Hochzeit praktisch alles an Kleidung für ein Wochenende ausleihen, mitunter machen das sogar Braut und Bräutigam. Vielleicht gibt es das in Deutschland auch. Nur so als Tipp, weil der neu gekaufte Anzug beim Biken stören könnte ;-)

Viele Grüße, Achim.


----------



## olev (23. Mai 2016)

... ich kann mir nicht helfen, als Diagonalleser les ich immer: In Amerika kann man sich für eine Hochzeit praktisch alles ausleihen, mitunter sogar Braut oder Bräutigam ;-)


----------



## roundround (24. Mai 2016)

Nordharz über blankenburg, dort die Burg Regenstein besichtigen und die Sandhöhlen im Heers.
Einen Sinnvollen weg durch den Harz kann ich dir bauen. 
Wenn die Zeit passt könnte ich dich auch ein Stück begleiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolay (31. Mai 2016)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zur Frage Schwäbische Alb/Schwarzwald stelle ich mal folgende Links in den Raum:
> Bikecrossing Schwäbische Alb http://www.radtourist.de/bike-crossing-schwaebische-alb.html
> und http://www.schwaebischealb.de/Aktiv/Mountainbiken-Alb/Bike-X-ing-Schwaebische-Alb/Etappen
> ...




Hallo,

gibt es was gleich aber im Bayrischer Wald?
Danke im Voraus und sorry für off top


----------



## olev (15. Juni 2016)

@keinTrinkwasser und @roundround ich habe eure Vorschläge mal in den Plan eingearbeitet - auch wenn sie sich etwas widersprechen ;-) Ich muss die innerdeutsche Grenze verlassen, um nach Blankenburg zu kommen. Aber Höhlen tönen gut. Usedom fällt leider weg, weil ich da zu wenige Schiffe an den falschen Wochentagen fahren.

In der Zwischenzeit stellt sich mir ein neues Problem: Welches Rad? Ich frag mich immer mehr, ob ich wirklich ein MTB brauche, oder ob ich mit meinem Crosser/Randonneur nicht glücklicher werde. Ich hab halt keine Ahnung, wie die Wege da oben sind, aber mir scheint, dass auf den ersten 700km, so wie ich die Route jetzt geplant habe, ein MTB wenig Sinn macht. Ist ja fast alles auf Radwegen und so ein Randonneur ist durchaus geländegängig ;-) Mein Fuhrpark ist zwar recht gross, aber Asphaltkilometerfressen macht auf einem 26" Scott Spark oder auf einem Niner Ros9 mit 140mm Pike nicht wirklich Spass. Zudem muss ich vorwärts kommen, denn für die 700km hab ich 5 1/2 Tage Zeit.
@stubenhocker ist ja auch die ganze Zeit da oben auf einem Crosser unterwegs und würde die 700km wohl in zwei Tagen machen.

Anschliessend wäre wohl ein Radwechsel angesagt. Die Wege im thüringischen Eichsfeld kenn ich ein bisschen, da gibt es allerhand Wurzeln und denn den Rennsteig Wanderweg mit den Randonneur zu fahren, ist wohl nicht so cool. Da ich das Rad nicht wechseln kann, muss ich irgendeinen Kompromiss finden. Mal sehen.


----------



## Felger (20. Juni 2016)

Crosser oder Niner Ros9 mit passender Bereifung - sollte beides gehen
Berichtest du von der Tour?
Was machst du mit Gepäck?


----------



## olev (30. Juni 2016)

Beim Gepäck ist geplant, dass vorne am Lenker eine Rolle hinkommt (Tarp, Matte, Regenjacke) und hinter dem Sattel eine grosse Satteltasche (Schlafsack, Küche, Essen). Dann noch etwas Kram in Taschen am Rahmen. Wasser in Flaschen im Rahmen. Probegepackt hab ich noch nicht.

In irgendeiner Form werde ich schon berichten. Bisher finde ich dieses Forum mit dem Handy aber sehr umständlich.


----------



## Ivan123 (5. Juli 2016)

Moin! Bist ja in meiner Heimat rund um Neubrandenburg unterwegs...am Tollensesee würde ich abbiegen Richtung Penzlin nach Ankershagen. Dort ist das Schliemann Museum. Von dort aus weiter Richtung Kratzeburg / Roggentin / Mirow (fährt sich erheblich besser, da dort viel weiniger Autos unterwegs sind und ein flotter Radweg durch die Felder führt.


----------



## olev (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo @Ivan123 , danke für die Tipps! Dann verpass ich aber den Stechlinsee, den mir keinTrinkwasser weiter oben empfohlen hat. Ich bin mit allerdings nicht sicher, ob ein "Klarwassersee" mich von den Socken haut  bei uns sind alles Klarwasserseen nicht so selten. Was für einen Weg würdest du mir denn südlich von Mirow empfehlen?

Ich war diesen Frühling in der Gegend paddeln. Da sind wir am letzten Tag von Kratzeburg noch schnell an die Havelquelle gejoggt. Nachdem ich eine Woche auf der Havel rumdümpelte, wollte ich doch wissen, woher die kommt. Naja. Die Paddeltour hat mir aber sehr gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan123 (14. Juli 2016)

Wenn du Richtung Harz willst, kannst Du über "Schwarz -> Buschhof-> Wittstock". Über die L14 nach Kyritz entlang am Obersee. Dann Stadt Havelberg und den Elberadweg Richtung Magdeburg. Mein Tipp: Nicht mit dem Rad in die Magdeburger City, da kommt man nicht wieder raus. Ich habe selten so eine radunfreundliche Stadt erlebt. Etwas unterhalb von Magdeburg fährt eine Gierfähre über die Elbe (Westerhüsen) von dort aus Richtung Halberstadt. Ich bin die Strecke letztes Jahr 2x gefahren, alllerdings mit dem Rennrad und dann über Jerichow durch die Altmark. Wir wollten von Neubrandenburg auf den Brocken in einem Ritt......Altmark ist auf dem RR schrecklich. Endlos lange Straßen, und man kann schon sehen, wo man in 2h sein wird. Aber von Mirow aus könnte man auch Richtung Rheinsberg. Dort gibt es überall tolle Seen und super Landschaft. Dann aber auf jeden Fall Mückenabwehr mitnehmen! Ist dieses Jahr sehr doll...


----------



## olev (29. Juli 2016)

so, das Bike ist bepackt und morgen Nacht fährt der Zug nach Stralsund


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (30. Juli 2016)

olev schrieb:


> so, das Bike ist bepackt und morgen Nacht fährt der Zug nach Stralsund


Viel Spass! Das Wetter scheint sich ja endlich darauf besonnen zu haben, dass Sommer ist.
Hast du vor, von unterwegs zu berichten?


----------



## olev (30. Juli 2016)

Nach 15 Stunden im gleichen Zug komme ich in Stralsund an, wo's regnet. Toll. Der Schauer ist aber bald vorbei uns so suche ich mir eine Bäckerei für das verspätete Frühstück und vorgezogene Mittagessen. Stralsund macht auf mich einen töteligen Eindruck, bis ich das Zentrum finde, wo aber auch nur eine einzige Straße zu leben scheint.




Immerhin, ich finde was zu essen und eine SIM-Karte fürs Handy. Nach Rügen führt eine Brücke, doch die ist gerade hochgeklappt. Also warte ich und schau den Segelschiffen zu, bevor es weitergeht. 
Rügen kommt mir dann erst mal gar nicht wie eine Insel vor. Vom Meer sieht man nix, stattdessen gibt's Getreidefelder. Und der nächste Schauer beginnt mich zu jagen. Über Ministrässchen und Feldwege versuche ich ihm zu entkommen, aber ausgerechnet auf einem sandigen Weg irgendwo auf dem Feld holt er mich ein. Kein Problem, denk ich, ich fahr mal schnell zu dem Kirchturm da vorne. Weil es so flach ist, fehlt mir aber die Perspektive und es dauert noch mehr als fünf Kilometer bis zum Kirchturm samt Bushäuschen und NPD Plakaten. Heimat braucht Kinder - keine Homo-Ehe steht da. Volk braucht Zukunft - Keine Einwanderung. Ich warte das Ende des Schauer ab und fahr dann zur Wittower Fähre. 






Da will ich meinen Sattel hochstellen, weil er runterrutscht, doch find ich auf die Schnelle das Werkzeug nicht. 

Das  letzte Stück bis Kap Arkona ist dann super. Auf Trampelpfaden und Fahrsträsschen geht's ans Nordende der Insel.





















In Kap Arkona suche ich mein Werkzeug so richtig, finde es aber nicht. Dh ich muss es verloren haben. So blöd, so vor dem Wochenende mit einem rutschenden Sattel unterwegs zu sein und ohne Werkzeug! Darum fange ich an Radfahrer anzusprechen, ob sie einen Inbus haben. Aber die Gondler haben natürlich nix.
In Growe schaff ich es kurz vor sechs noch in einen Baumarkt und finde was ich brauche.
Langsam meldet sich der Hunger und einen Platz zum Übernachten zu finden, wär auch nicht schlecht. Ich finde den Jugendzeltplatz Prora der hinter einem beeindruckenden Nazi- und dann NVA-Gebäude liegt. Der Komplex, der doch tatsächlich von einem Architekten mit dem Namen Klotz erbaut wurde, war mal 4,5km lang und hatte Platz für 20000 Touristen. Heute ist einiges eine Ruine, steht aber immer noch klotzig rum.











Top, ich habe einen Zeltplatz mit Livemusik erwischt. 
110km


----------



## olev (31. Juli 2016)

Nachdem es in der Nacht noch geregnet hat, scheint jetzt die Sonne. Besser so, denn es steht ein Aussichtsberg auf dem Programm. Mal sehen, ob ich mir vom Granitzer Fürstenblick einen Überblick über Rügen verschaffen kann. Und dann ab nach Süden.


----------



## olev (31. Juli 2016)

Naja, viel sieht man nicht


----------



## olev (31. Juli 2016)

Gegen Morgen beginnt es zu regnen. Das macht immer besonders Laune. Aber es hört wieder auf. Der Prora - Zeltplatz ist der erste Zeltplatz, den ich kenne, der ein Frühstücksbuffet hat. Allerdings erst um 7:30 Uhr. Weil ich ausgiebig frühstücke und dann noch aufräumen muss, komm ich nicht vor 9 Uhr los.
Dann gibt es heute einiges zu gucken. Erstens das Ostseebad Binz. Ich gondle auf der Strandpromenade rum und stelle im Nachhinein fest, dass da Fahrverbot herrscht. 






Gleich hinter Binz erhebt sich ein Miniberg mit dem Jagdschloss Granitz. Den muss ich natürlich auch erklimmen. Es heisst, da oben gäbe es Aussicht.  Schon der Aufstieg ist ein Spektakel. 11% steil zieht sich die Straße hoch. Entmutigt Radler schieben ihre Räder. Wohl dem, der ein Elektrobike hat!
Zuoberst dann die Enttäuschung. Zwar bin ich auf dem bisher höchsten Berg der Tour - etwas über 100hm - doch vor lauter Bäumen sieht man nichts. Man müsste wohl auf den Turm des Schlossimmitates steigen. In der Abfahrt komme ich immerhin zu zum ersten Abwärts-Singletrail der Tour.






Ich folge weiter meinem Track und stoße als nächstes auf Hünengräber. Die sind viel größer als die, die ich aus der Ardèche kenne. Das finde ich natürlich spannend.











Im weiteren folgt der Track herrlich der Ostsee bis in die Gegend von Putbus. Da kann man mitten durch den Schlosspark fahren, der aber in einem ziemlich erbärmlichen Zustand ist. So rumtingeln ist ganz schön, aber vorwärts kommt man so nicht. Darum bin ich nicht böse, als es im Weiteren der Hauptstraße entlang geht; v.a. solange es noch einen Radweg hat. Der ist irgendwann fertig und dann zeigt es sich, dass man auf Rügen nicht Hauptstraße fahren sollte. Eingezwängt in eine Allee ist sie viel zu schmal und der Verkehr reicht für zwei. Egal. Ich komm vorwärts und bin am Mittag bei der Fähre Glewitz - Stahlbrode. 
Nach der Fähre fahr ich zum letzten Mal der Ostsee entlang. Zum Abgewöhnen auf einem schönen Wanderweg bis Kalkwitz.






Dort finde ich es eine gute Idee, auf dem Schutzdamm Zmittag zu kochen. Allerdings beginnt es genau, als ich eingefeuert habe, zu regnen. So lass ich den Kocher stehen und zügle den ganzen Rest unter nahe Bäume.
Nach dem Essen tröpfelt es noch etwas, aber nichts ernstes. Auf einer beeindruckend langen und breiten Kopfsteinpflasterstrasse fahr ich nach Greifswald. Wer wohl all die Steine gesetzt hat... Die neue Hauptstraße verläuft parallel, weil die Allee eine vernünftig breite Straße nicht zugelassen hätte.






Greifswald macht wieder einen töteligen Eindruck. Ok, es ist Sonntagnachmittag und regnerisch, aber trotzdem. Ich fahr einfach durch. Das beeindruckendste, was ich sehe, ist  ein Radwanderwegweiser nach Danzig, mit etwas mehr als 500km Distanzangabe.






Nach Greifswald geht's auf der Hauptstraße direkt nach Süden. Die Straße ist breit und der Verkehr hält sich in Grenzen. Jetzt komm ich wirklich vorwärts, ca. 1km alle zwei Minuten. Dafür geht mir das Wasser aus. Die Straße vermeidet auch souverän alle Dörfer. In Völschow auf dem Friedhof werde ich fündig. 
Nach ca. 40km auf dieser Straße bieg ich links ins Tollensetal ab. Was für ein Kontrast! Die Wegspur ist kaum mehr erahnbar und kein Lärm weit und breit. Das Vergnügen währt kurz und es folgen Betonplatten, doch eine Abzweigung geht's im gleichen Stil weiter. Diesmal auf dem offiziellen Eiszeit-Radwanderweg. Da sind die Meck-Vorpommer wirklich schmerzfrei: Ein Schild macht den Radweg, egal wie der Weg ausschaut. 






In Altentreptow gibt's Pizza und dann wird's erstaunlich hügelig. Zwar ist kein Anstieg länger als 20 Höhenmeter, aber flache Stellen gibt's kaum noch bis ich an den Tollensesee komme. Runter an den See erwische ich sogar einen schön steilen Minitrail. 
Ich will nach Wustrow, weil ich dort einen Zeltplatz am See wähne. Als ich fast da bin, wird mir klar, dass ich Wustrow mit Wesenberg verwechsle. Also fahr ich halt weiter. Als es vor Hohenzieritz aber wieder zu regnen beginnt, pflanz ich kurz entschlossen mein Zelt an den Wegrand und lasse es gut sein für heute.
152km


----------



## numinisflo (31. Juli 2016)

Danke schonmal vorab für den Bericht. Ist abonniert.

Ich werde mich morgen mal reinlesen. Falls du über Baden-Württemberg fahren solltest würde ich versuchen, mich für eine Etappe einzuklinken falls möglich/gewünscht/zeitlich passend.


----------



## Ivan123 (1. August 2016)

Der Zeltplatz ist Gatscheck! Direkt am Tollensesee....


----------



## olev (1. August 2016)

Mein Zeltplatz war wild, feucht und mückenverseucht. Mein Zelt ist zum Glück mückendicht, aber offensichtlich nicht schneckendicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (1. August 2016)

Pack Essen ein, wir fahrn nach Brandenburg


----------



## olev (1. August 2016)

Mittagspause in Zechow bei Rheinsberg

Heute Morgen war recht cool. Gefühlt bin ich die ganze Zeit auf sandigen Wege irgendwo im Wald unterwegs. Ist auch besser so: es windet recht stark und aus der falschen Richtung. Nur einmal kurz aufgetaucht in Wesenberg zum Einkaufen. 

Bilder gibt's bei besserem Netz


----------



## olev (1. August 2016)

Einen Schauer aussitzen kurz vor Neu-Ruppin. Schon der zweite innerhalb von 10km.

Havelradweg




Willkommen in Brandenburg!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hat Brandenburg eigentlich eine Grenze zu Russland?


----------



## Felger (1. August 2016)

Cool! fast schon ein Live-Bericht! Bis sehr gespannt auf deine Tour - wie taugt das Niner Ros9 bisher?


----------



## olev (1. August 2016)

Auf einem Feld bei Vietznitz mit Blick auf die ICE-Strecke

@Felger das Niner taugt. So viel Federweg bräuchte ich natürlich nicht, aber der stört auch nicht. Auf den sandigen Waldwegen hier bin ich froh um die 2.2er RaceKings, die auch auf Asphalt ganz schön rollen.

Der Schauer zieht schnell ab (ich sage es ja, es ist windig).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nach ca. 15km Landstraßenintermezzo geht's in Brunne rechts weg.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Weg wird sandig und mühsam. Du weißt, du bist in Brandenburg, wenn dir dann ein Radwegschild begegnet.


----------



## olev (1. August 2016)

@numinisflo BW steht natürlich auch auf dem Plan. Ende nächster Woche.


----------



## Beorn (1. August 2016)

Wenn du dich für die Schwäbische Alb entscheidest kann ich dir mit Routen bissle helfen.


----------



## lahnbiker (1. August 2016)

Bisher ein toller Bericht. Weiter so  

Bin mal gespannt wie es bei dir nach dem Rennsteig quer zu Schwarzwald/Schwäbische Alb weitergehen wird.


----------



## CC. (1. August 2016)

Wenn er schon mit dem Niner unterwegs ist, würde sich nach dem Rennsteig das Fichtelgebirge + die Fränkische (via Fränkischer Gebirgsweg) und Schwäbische Alb (Albnordrandweg.... ja, ja, ich weiß) anbieten.
Toller Bericht bisher. Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (1. August 2016)

Danke für die ermutigenden Kommentare. Nu, mal langsam. BW kommt dann schon noch, doch jetzt sind wir noch im Osten und das ist so ziemlich das Mountainbikerparadies. Zwar hat's keine Berge, doch mir mir scheint, dass man hier überall fahren darf. War auf jeden Fall cool heute.
Nach Vietznitz führt ein prima Radweg durch pittoreskere und weniger pittoreske Orte und schliesslich nach Rathenow. 









Hier fahr ich noch auf die Endmoräne hoch, wo's einen Zeltplatz mit See gibt. Der See wird getestet und dann wird gespiesen mit Jeanne und Daphne aus Fronkreich. Bonne nuit!


----------



## olev (2. August 2016)

Das ist mal ein Radfahrerzelt! 

Geplante Highlights heute: Bergbau und innerdeutsche Grenze.

Ungeplantes: ich hab mein Kettenöl verloren und es regnet. Kurzfristig geht's der Kette also gut ;-)


----------



## olev (2. August 2016)

Kurz vor der Elbbrücke Tangermünde:





Da steh ich nun wie der Ochs am Berg. Mir ist allerdings, dass mich jemand vorgewarnt hat.


----------



## olev (2. August 2016)

Lidl, Tangermünde 

Zu früh genervt, wir sind ja in Deutschland


----------



## olev (2. August 2016)

Waldrand bei Dolle

Diesmal geht's wirklich nicht weiter


----------



## olev (2. August 2016)

Colbitz, Netto Parkplatz 

Der Tag beginnt wenig motivierend mit Nieselregen, 16 Grad und 40km Straße. Erster Höhepunkt ist Tangermünde. Der Nieselregen hat aufgehört. 








Dann geht es gut  Klein-Schwarzlos auf Feldwegen weiter. Zuerst schön über Felder und anschließend durch ein hügeliges Walgebiet, das wohl schon zur Colbitz-Letzlinger Heide gehört. Beides macht Laune.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ein-zwei Kilometer auf der bisher schlimmsten Straße B189 bringen mich nach Dolle, wo ich am Truppenübungsplatz Altmark anbrenne. Da muss ich also außen rum und lande so in Colbitz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jetzt dürften dann schon mal ein paar Hügel kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (2. August 2016)

Imposanten Megalithgrab bei Haldensleben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nur, wie find ich jetzt wieder aus dem Wald raus? Zudem ist es viel zu dicht besiedelt hier. Brandenburg war besser


----------



## olev (2. August 2016)

Und jetzt das erste menschliche Loch: der Steinbruch von Flechtingen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Leider beginnt es wieder zu nieseln.


----------



## olev (2. August 2016)

Zeltplatz Helmstedt

Den Ausgang aus dem Hünengrabwald find ich durch ein Brennnesseldickicht. Zurückfahren gibt es nicht. Und ich bin ganz glücklich, meine heutige etwas langweilige Altmarkrunde mit einem so schönen Megalithgrab verziert zu haben.
Der nächste Feldweg ist eine Überraschung: er besteht aus Kies und nicht aus Sand. Des Rätsels Lösung findet sich auf der Infotafel beim Steinbruch.  Hier stößt zum ersten Mal (von Norden gesehen) metamorphes Gestein bis an die Oberfläche vor. Die Hügel hier sind drum etwas stabiler als all die sandigen Endmoränen.
Der einsetzende Nieselregen macht das Leben nicht angenehmer. Zum Glück hab ich hier ein Dach. Als mir kalt wird und es nach Besserung aussieht fahr ich weiter. 
Als letzte Höhepunkte eines eher mäßig interessanten Tages gibt es noch die ehemalige innerdeutsche Grenze, und die viel ältere Stadtbefestigung von Helmstedt.
Über lange Pflasterstrassen komme ich zu einer Turmleiche und dann zur Grenze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ziemlich unspektakulär, wenn man bedenkt, wie undurchdringlich und weltanschauungstrennend das mal war. Und irgendwie faszinierend, dass man heute hier einfach durch kann.
Dass hier schon einmal eine Grenze verlief, zeigt der Helmstedter Landgraben und die Warten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ziemlich erschöpft lande ich auf dem Helmstedter Zeltplatz, der ein ziemliches Loch ist. Egal, die Dusche ist heiss und es gibt einen Plastikstuhl zum sitzen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Altmark ist somit hoffentlich überstanden. Morgen gibt's noch mehr Grenze, noch mehr Bergbau, viel mehr Höhenmeter und wohl auch mehr Regen.


----------



## Ivan123 (3. August 2016)

Die Altmark fand ich extrem ätzend...wir sind Strasse gefahren und da ging es x Kilometer nur geradeaus....


----------



## olev (3. August 2016)

Ich war gestern sicher auch 70km auf Straße unterwegs, zT mit ganz schön vielen riesigen LKWs. Na, mal sehen, was heute wird. Momentan ist es trocken, aber es nieselt immer mal wieder und von der Sonne ist nichts zu sehen.
Los geht's!


----------



## olev (3. August 2016)

Ach, ja, Schwarmintelligenz: Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich in Wernigerode anständiges Kettenöl kriege?


----------



## Ivan123 (3. August 2016)

Probier mal hier: *BikePark Harzbikehaus* Benzingeröder Chaussee 39a* 38855 Wernigerode*


----------



## olev (3. August 2016)

Ich komme nicht vorwärts... Egal, Mirabellenpause!


----------



## olev (3. August 2016)

Kirschen gibt's auch, hat mir mal jemand eine Leiter?


----------



## olev (3. August 2016)

Und Verletzte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (3. August 2016)

Beim rasieren geschnitten? 

Hoffentlich nichts schlimmes


----------



## olev (3. August 2016)

Sargstetter Warteturm 

Hier hätte ich eigentlich übernachten wollen, aber das war irgendwie ein Planungsfehler.
Heute Morgen passt die Routenführung wieder. Von 50km waren vielleicht 5 Straße. Zunächst komme ich an einem aufgegeben Tagbau vorbei, der sich jetzt mit Wasser füllt und nun Lappwaldsee heisst. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bald darauf treffe ich Karl-Heinz, der mein Tagesprogramm etwas durcheinander bringt. Gebürtiger Reinsburger und jetzt wohnhaft in Zürich kennt er hier jeden Stein und könnte mir ein Haus mit Umschwung für 70'000 Euro verkaufen. Er zeigt mir dies und zeigt mir das und so kommen wir immer weiter von meiner Route ab. Ich stelle fest, dass renaturierte Tagbaulöcher hübsch anzuschauen sind und komme nachdem ich mich hartnäckig verabschiedet habe auch wieder los. Der Kolonnenweg führt mich nach Offleben. Oder eben daran vorbei. Als ich das feststelle und umdrehen will verliere ich das Gleichgewicht und bringe meine Füße, an denen unmöglich hakelige Wellgo-Schuhplatten montiert sind, nicht aus den Pedalen und knalle drum mit voller Wucht auf die linke Seite. Knie funktioniert noch, auch das Schlüsselbein ist noch dran, Glück gehabt. 
Via Singletrails und Kolonnenweg gelange ich zum Grenzdenkmal Hötensleben. Schon verrückt, was die da gebaut hatten... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anschließend wage ich einen Blick in den Tagbau Schöningen und komme vor Orsleben am Mirabellentrail vorbei.










Irgendwie bin ich im Touristen-Modus und komme nicht vorwärts. Auf weiteren Lochplattenstrassen mach ich dann aber gut Strecke und treffe in Dingelstädt auf einen Edeka, dem ich ausgehungert einen Besuch abstatte.




Mit  meiner Beute fahre ich an einem riesigen verwilderten Kirschgarten vorbei zur Daneils-Höhle.





Hier mach ich kurz Mittag, aber so im dunklen feuchten Wald mag ich nicht verdauen, also fahr ich noch hoch auf die Huy-Höhe zur Warte.


----------



## olev (3. August 2016)

Kurz vor Wernigerode 
puh, viel Gegenwind und jetzt geht's da in die Hexenküche rein


----------



## olev (3. August 2016)

Danke für den Shoptipp @ivan123


----------



## olev (3. August 2016)

Wernigerode ist eine pittoreske Überraschung


----------



## olev (3. August 2016)




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. August 2016)

Sieht äußerst ungemütlich aus!


----------



## roundround (3. August 2016)

Harzer Sonnenschein!

Weißt du schon wie es weitergeht? Ich habe ganz vergessen Tipps zu geben


----------



## roundround (3. August 2016)

Ich würde ja vom Brocken runter den Goetheweg, Torfhaus rechts liegen lassen, ein kurzes Stück der Landstraße folgen
Rechts abbiegen über die Wolfswarte und dann immer dem Dammgraben folgen bis du am Dammhaus raus kommst. Dann weiter dem Dammgraben folgen, dann kommst du kurz vor Clausthal-Zellerfeld an vielen kleinen Badeseen vorbei (und dem Campingplatz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (3. August 2016)

@roundround kein Problem, ich habe auch nicht mehr gefragt. Obwohl: ein paar Tipps hätten mir evtl. etwas fluchen erspart. 
Fürs erste quartier ich mich hier in der Villa Schadenbeeksköpfe im südharzer Nebelwald ein


----------



## roundround (3. August 2016)

Dann morgen unbedingt über den großen Knollen und den Harzer Baudensteig hinab!

Und nördlich von Scharzfeld die Burgruine Scharzfeld mitnehmen! Das lohnt sich!
Koordinaten kann ich dir rüberschicken falls du brauchst.


----------



## olev (3. August 2016)

Ich habe auf openandromaps HE1 oder E6 zur Auswahl. Welches ist der Baudensteig?
Nicht, dass es wieder so rauskommt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der kürzeste Weg zum Brocken ist nicht immer der beste.

Die Ruine find ich grad nicht, ich bitte um die Koordinaten.


----------



## olev (4. August 2016)

Was habt ihr Harzer bloß für Wetter? Das ist ja schlimmer als auf der Dräcklochalp im hintersten Klöntal bei uns! Hier herrscht eine Luftfeuchtigkeit, dass das Zeug auf der Leine feuchter wird, statt zu trocknen. Das einzige was trocknet, scheint Körperwärme zu sein.


----------



## olev (4. August 2016)

Beim morgendlichen Nieselmeditieren kommen große Fragen auf: Nehmen solche Leute eigentlich extra einen Edding zum Wandern mit?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich glaub, ich habe den Nieselregen wegmeditiert - los geht's!


----------



## olev (4. August 2016)

Edeka Barbis
Voilà: Großer Knollen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann Baudensteig bis Knollenkreuz (super Tipp @roundround! Danke ) mit anschließender Schnitzeljagd zur Ruine Scharzenstein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zum Abschluss den Karstweg nach Barbis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (4. August 2016)

N51°37.731 E10°24.536 ist die Ruine.


----------



## roundround (4. August 2016)

Wo geht es weiter hin? Grobe Richtung?


----------



## olev (4. August 2016)

Duderstadt, Bad Heiligenstadt und noch etwas weiter, da hab ich einen Termin


----------



## roundround (4. August 2016)

olev schrieb:


> Was habt ihr Harzer bloß für Wetter? Das ist ja schlimmer als auf der Dräcklochalp im hintersten Klöntal bei uns! Hier herrscht eine Luftfeuchtigkeit, dass das Zeug auf der Leine feuchter wird, statt zu trocknen. Das einzige was trocknet, scheint Körperwärme zu sein.


So ist das in der Harzer Suppe!
Das macht hart und wortkarg   


Rhumequelle N51 35.386 E10 18.612
Danach Querfeldein weiter. 

Die Ecke danach ist sehr schön und hügelig aber nicht mehr ganz heimat für mich. Da findest du schon schöne Ecken. 

Gruß und viel Spaß!


----------



## olev (4. August 2016)

Duderstadt 

Noch so ein Fachwerkhäuser-Disneyland. Das Lustige daran ist ja, dass man beim durchfahren ob all der Linien fast auf den Psycho kommt.


----------



## olev (4. August 2016)

Danke @roundround für die Tipps. Hügelig trifft's, ich glaube, ich schaffe 1000hm bevor ich 50km habe.


----------



## c.fis (4. August 2016)

Ich glaub ich spinne, olev Du warst in Wernigerode. Ich freu mich schon immer über Deine Bilder und Kurzberichte im "mit dem 29 unterwegs"- Thread. Und am Montag war ich am Huy und bei der Daniels-Hölle unterwegs.
Noch viel Spaß und immer gute Fahrt, 
Christian aus Wernigerode.


----------



## Adieu (5. August 2016)

Toller Faden hier 
So schön kann Deutschland für einen Alpenbewohner sein.
Schöne Fotos, schön geschrieben...

Macht Laune... doch, doch


----------



## CC. (5. August 2016)

Hoffentlich nicht davongespült....


----------



## olev (6. August 2016)

Teufelskanzel 
So, es geht weiter, leicht verkatert - die Eichsfelder können feiern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die geplante Route lautet : Eschwege - Rennsteig - Bayreuth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (6. August 2016)

Uhlenkopf 
Fast so steil wie eine Leiter - oder man kann sich das Leben auch unnötig verkomplizieren


----------



## CC. (6. August 2016)

olev schrieb:


> Teufelskanzel
> So, es geht weiter, leicht verkatert - die Eichsfelder können feiern


LOL
jetzt fein alles rausschwitzen auf den hässlichen Kolonnenwegen 
Viel Spaß noch unterwegs!


----------



## olev (6. August 2016)

Irgendwo im Wald





Dieses elende Hörschel will einfach nicht näher kommen!


----------



## olev (6. August 2016)

So.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jetzt fange ich ihn noch an und such mir ein Hüttchen


----------



## olev (6. August 2016)

Auf der Teufelskanzel ob Gerbershausen erhalte ich eine gute Portion Gulasch plus Nachschlag zum Zmittag. So komme ich um Zwei gut gesättigt aber völlig unausgeschlafen los. Ich fahr ich den Singletrail runter nach Linderwerra, der recht Spaß machen würde, allerdings ist mein Bike wegen des kommenden Wochenende etwas zu schwer beladen, und folge dann dem Werra-Radweg bis kurz vor Allendorf. Dort folge ich dem Kolonnenweg zum Grenzmuseum Schifflersgrund. Hier ist auch ein Abschnitt der Grenzbefestigung erhalten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann folge ich dem Grenzverlauf und später wieder dem Kolonnenweg hinauf auf die Hainichhöhen. Weil die Grenze gerade den Hügel hoch geht, macht das der Kolonnenweg auch. Zum Teil ist es auf den Lochplattenstrassen so steil, dass man sich auf einer Leiter wähnt. Diese Routenführung ist also nicht ideal. Oben auf der Hochfläche ist das Grenzband noch nicht vom Wald zugewachsen so, dass man ein  bisschen gucken kann. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier oben beginnt es dann auch zum ersten Mal wieder zu tröpfeln. Auf dem Weg runter nach Eschwege erwische ich die lokale Downhillstrecke. Zumindest hat es ein paar Sprünge, die ich Schwerbeladener umfahre. Anschließend erwische ich einen völlig zugewachsen Weg runter ins Einfamilienhausquartier.

Von Eschwege nach Hörschel zieht sich der Weg wie Kaugummi. Immer wieder bremsen mich Anstiege aus. Ich komme auf dem letzten Teil vor Hörschel wieder an dir ehemalige Grenze, die hier als grünes Band Thüringen angeschrieben ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nach ein paar Brückenirritationen komme ich am Nullpunkt des Rennsteigs an. Ich fische den obligatorischen Stein aus der Werra, esse was und mach mich dann auf den Weg, ein Rennsteig - Hüttchen für die Nacht zu suchen. Dass der Rennsteig eine andere Hausnummer ist als alle ausgeschilderten Wege bisher, merk ich sofort. Überall hat's Tafeln, Schilder, Erklärungen und Wartburgblicke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich fahr noch bis zur krummen Kahre und richte mich da häuslich ein. Was für ein Unterschied zu gestern Abend! Verschwitzte Velokleider statt Anzug, Tütennudeln statt 5 - Gänger, Waldeinsamkeit statt Livemusik. 

Zum zweiten Mal verpasse ich die 2000 Höhenmeter nur knapp.


----------



## roundround (7. August 2016)

Weiter so! Schöner Bericht.


----------



## olev (7. August 2016)

Los geht's, rein in diesen frühherbstlichen Morgen   die Sonne scheint, vielleicht wird es heute der erste Tag ohne Regen.


----------



## korbi42 (7. August 2016)

Gniess es...und an Gruess aus der Heimat


----------



## olev (7. August 2016)

Danke, Korbi. Ich bin auf dem großen Inselsberg angekommen und damit laut Plan ziemlich genau in der Hälfte der Strecke: 850km hab ich und etwa gleich viele fehlen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (7. August 2016)

Kaiserwetter! Weiter geht es!


----------



## numinisflo (7. August 2016)

Weiterhin viel Spaß und genieß das schöne Wetter heute!


----------



## olev (7. August 2016)

Skiarena Oberhof, Mittagspause 

Wirklich tolles Wetter heute


----------



## olev (7. August 2016)

Schneekopf




Man könnte hier bis zum Brocken sehen - ich kann ihn erahnen. 

Dass ich vorwärts komme, merke ich daran, dass ich bereits fränkisch (?) gefärbtes Deutsch höre.


----------



## CC. (7. August 2016)

Da poppen doch schöne Erinnerungen bei mit wieder hoch. Da kommen noch schöne Trails. Genieße es!
Der Sprachdialekt heißt thüringisch-fränkisch. Ich mag ihn und die Leute sehr


----------



## olev (7. August 2016)

Sagen die schon 'Servus' und essen Brezen? Dann wäre das eine thüringisch - fränkische Brotzeit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Versorgungslage auf dem Rennsteig ist an einem Sonntag ziemlich schlecht, wenn man keine dritte Wurst will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (7. August 2016)

Der große Rennsteigtag beginnt mit einem 20 km Aufstieg zum Großen Inselsberg, der meist auf Waldstrassen stattfindet. Meist sieht man nichts als Wald. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Wald ist aber abwechslungsreicher als ich ihn von der Straße über Oberhof in Erinnerung habe. Zweimal kreuze ich die Strecke irgendeines Rallyes, das man durch den ganzen Wald hört. 
Der Inselsberg bietet einiges an Aussicht, denn das Wetter ist herrlich. Allerdings macht Aussicht nur halb so viel Spaß, wenn man nichts benamsen kann und zu nichts eine Beziehung hat. Darum fahr - oder besser schiebe ich runter (ich hab den falschen Weg gewählt) - zum Parkplatz, wo es die erste Wurst des Tages gibt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es folgen ein paar heftig Steigungen und Abfahrten, bevor sich das Relief etwas beruhigt und ich so gut voran komme, dass ich bei der Skiarena Oberhof Mittagspause machen kann. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leider gibt's hier auch nur Wurst. Und die Portion Kartoffelsalat, die ich zur Wurst erhalte, ist jämmerlich klein.

Ich begegne vielen anderen Bikern. Der durchschnittliche Rennsteigbiker fährt 26", einen Stahldämpfer und ohne Helm und isst Bratwurst. Ich glaube, ich habe wirklich schon lange nicht mehr so viele 26"er gesehen. 

Ich erwische einige schöne Singletrailabschnitte. V.a. wenn der Wanderweg parallel zur Straße verläuft, scheint er neu angelegt zu sein und ist dann meistens ein flowiger Trail.
Unterhalb des Großen Beerenberges passiere ich den Scheitelpunkt des Rennsteigs mit super Aussicht nach Süden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Etwas später ist ein Abzweiger zum Schneekopf ausgeschildert. Da geh ich schauen und es lohnt sich. Der ganze Gipfelbereich ist waldfrei und bietet somit eine 360 Grad Aussicht. Dank einer Tafel erfahre ich auch, was ich sehe. Zum Bsp. bilde ich mir ein, den Brocken zu erahnen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nun folgt der Wanderweg meist verschiedenen Straßen. Dafür hat es viele Trailabschnitte und der Wald ist nicht mehr so dicht. So sieht man etwas mehr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mein Wurstmittagessen reicht bis Neustadt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da gibt's Cola und Laugenbrezel an einer Tankstelle.
Langsam wird der Tag lang.

Beim Aufstieg auf den Ersteberg muß ich das erste Mal schieben. Dafür kapiere ich, warum der Rennsteig verläuft, wie er verläuft: Er ist eigentlich nichts anderes als ein frühneuzeitlicher Kolonnenweg.  Die unendlich vielen Grenzsteine links und rechts geben Zeugnis davon.
Kurz vor Neuhaus beschließe ich, dass nun genug ist. Ich traile runter zur Schwarzachquelle, um mich mit Wasser einzudecken und schiebe dann hoch zur Schutzhütte Waidmannsheil - ein eindrucksvoller Bau mit Aussicht.


----------



## olev (8. August 2016)

Neuhaus am Rennweg 

Die Sonne scheint, so soll es sein! Das Menue für heute lautet: Rennsteig fertig machen und dann noch bis Bayreuth.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (8. August 2016)

Schöne Tour, danke fürs Mitnehmen!

Hoffe für dich auf gutes Wetter und schöne Plätze!


----------



## olev (8. August 2016)

Blankenstein 

So, der Rennsteig ist fertig. Anders als die Wanderer hänge ich mein Bike aber nicht an den Nagel, sondern mache weiter. So ausgelatscht sehen die Schuhe zT gar nicht aus. War da für die einen der Rennsteig so traumatisch?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zum Schluss führt er durch ziemlich zersiedeltes Gebiet. Daran muss ich mich jetzt wohl gewöhnen. Wurzelteppiche, wie es heute zur Genüge hatte, werden hoffentlich wieder seltener.


----------



## olev (8. August 2016)

Grenze zu Bayern 






Nachdem ich zuletzt 200km gegen Osten gefahren bin, komme ich nun definitiv im Westen an.


----------



## olev (8. August 2016)

Jetzt aber!


----------



## c.fis (8. August 2016)

Hey olev,

wie war die Hochzeit, wie hast Du das mit dem Anzug gelöst?

Gruß, Christian.


----------



## Garbage81 (8. August 2016)

Hey @olev klasse Bericht richtig toll zu lessen vorallem jetzt wo du dich in meiner alten Heimat Bayreuth rum treibst. Da erkennt man dann doch so einiges auf den Bildern. 
Viel Spass noch und schöne Grüße
Stefan


----------



## olev (8. August 2016)

Bayreuth, Fußgängerzone 

Wie es so ist, mit Sachen, die man noch fertig machen muss, ist auch bei meinem heutigen Rennsteigabschluss etwas der Pfupf weg. Es ist auch nicht mehr ganz so cool wie gestern. Vieles geht der Straße entlang, oder dann auf elend wurzeligen Wegen, die mir einen wunden Hintern beschehren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Etwas Spannung bringt die Tatsache, dass der Weg gegen Schluss zwischen Thüringen und Bayern hin und her wechselt. Mit meinem mittlerweile  geschulten Auge erkenne ich den Grenzstreifen bevor er mit Tafeln angekündigt wird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach Blankenstein geht's zum Schluss auf Wiesenwegen und dann auch Straße runter. Dort angekommen setz ich mich an die Selbitz.
Fazit zum Rennsteig? Schwierig. Verlockend war die Vorstellung, auf einem ewigen Singletrail durch den Wald zu fahren. Diese Vorstellung zeigt, dass ich mich nicht informiert habe. Und ehrlich gesagt war ich meist nicht böse, wenn ich auf Forststrassen Strecke machen konnte. Wenn schon flache  Singletrails, dann bitte ohne Wurzeln ; -) Eines ist ganz sicher: Laufen muss ich den Rennsteig nicht. 
Nun ist auch die zweite Etappe vorbei - was kommt jetzt noch?
In meiner Naivität dachte ich, dass nach dem Rennsteig der Thüringer Wald und somit die Hügel fertig sind. In Realität geht's direkt mit dem Frankenwald weiter - konkret mit dem Höllental und erst noch bergauf. 
Im Frankenwald hab ich bis auf einen Steilanstieg, den ich schieben muss, Glück. Ich finde kilometerweise bestgepflegte Gravelroads. Da bin ich mit dem Niner zwar etwas übermotorisiert, aber es geht ruhig und rassig vorwärts. Landschaftlich gefallen mir die waldigen Täler mit den gerodeten Hochflächen auch. Und dass die Häuser nicht mehr komplett mit schwarzem Schiefer geschindelt sind, find ich auch nicht schlecht. 





Nach einer experimentellen Wildschweinabfahrt ins Steinachtal  komm ich nach Stadtsteinach und damit aus dem Wald raus. Auf nun asphaltierten Radwegen komme ich in der sanft gewellten Landschaft gut voran. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erst vor Bayreuth steigt der Weg nochmal an und wird sandig. Gibt es hier etwa auch eine Endmoräne??? Jedenfalls finde ich ein paar Trails und roll dann runter in die Stadt. Zum ersten Mal auf der Tour ist es am Abend warm!





Morgen geht's auf der der Route von Achims TransGermany weiter. ich finde nur gerade den Link nicht. Er ist irgendwo im Eingangspost.


----------



## olev (8. August 2016)

@c.fis ich war sehr froh, dass der erste Teil der Hochzeit gut ankam, so konnte ich mich nachher voll aufs Feiern konzentrieren, was dank der Atmosphäre und der Livemusik super gelang. 
Den Anzug konnte ich mir vom Cousin der Braut ausleihen. Ich musste ja eine Falle machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (9. August 2016)

Undichtes Kassahäuschen Burg Rabenstein 

Grad chli gruseliges Wetter hier


----------



## olev (9. August 2016)

Netto Parkplatz in Ebermannstadt 

Der Morgen verläuft abgesehen vom Durchzug der Kaltfront, den ich in einem Holzhäuschen eines Mittelalterfestes abwettere, geruhsam.
Die Wegführung ist gut. Aus Bayreuth raus ein Radweg, dann auf einer Krete über dem Ahorntal eine Raserkiesstrasse. Z.T. ist sie sogar für Autos zugelassen. Solche Kiesstrassen hab ich zuletzt in Südamerika gesehen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anschließend geht's runter ins Wiesenttal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier wechseln sich verschiedene Wege ab, meist sind sie gut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nur einmal komme ich mit meinen RaceKings an die Grenze, als der Wanderweg nur aus nassen Wurzeln besteht. Das Tal ist schön. Mit seinen Felsen und dem Wald erinnert es mich an das oberste Donautal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der Track schickt mich noch hoch zur Ruine Neideck, also guck ich die an. Ganz schön beeindruckend! 
Der leichte fränkische Einschlag, den ich im Thüringer Wald erkannt habe, hat sich nun zu einer ausgeprägten Mundart entwickelt.


----------



## olev (9. August 2016)

Nur so nebenbei: Ohne den Alpenstau kann man hier das Wetter lehrbuchmässig beobachten. Gestern Mittag zog die Warmfront durch ohne Regen. Heute Morgen dann die Kaltfront mit Sturmböen. Und nun kommt das Rückseitewetter:




So leg ich mir das zumindest zurecht


----------



## CC. (9. August 2016)

Mit der Wetterbeobachtung liegst Du nicht daneben. Wobei die Fränkische Alb als Teil der deutschen Mittelgebirge auch eine Wetterscheide ist. Aber mit den extremen Wetterwechseln derzeit, ist es recht eindeutig. Wahrscheinlich wirst Du auch noch ein paar Rückseiten sehen 
Gute Fahrt weiterhin und viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## olev (9. August 2016)

Waldrand bei Nankendorf 

In dem Fall nennt sich das schon Alb hier? Ich hoffe sehr, dass das die letzte Rückseite war! An den Alpen hockt es noch.





Vorher im Wald gefunden:


----------



## CC. (9. August 2016)

Du bist schon mittendrin in der Alb 





Ich habe keinen Track von der Transgermany,  aber ich vermute, Dein Weg wird Dich auch durch die Schwäbische Alb führen.


----------



## olev (9. August 2016)

Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, wo ich durch fahr. Hab jetzt mal geschaut, bin nord-westlich um Nürnberg rum, laut deiner Karte also nicht Alb. Jetzt bin ich beim roten Punkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edith meint: Grauslige Quali


----------



## CC. (9. August 2016)

Stimmt, das gehört nicht zur Frankenalb. Hätte Dich dort auch nicht vermutet. Ist aber auch hübsch da


----------



## olev (9. August 2016)

Zeltplatz Obernzenn 

Am Nachmittag verändert sich die Landschaft und das Wetter radikal. Der  Nieseldeckel reißt auf und aus dem engen Tal wird eine weite Ebene, aus der einzelne Hügel herausragen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Gegend hier heißt Fränkische Schweiz. Was genau schweizerisch ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich tippe auf die kleinräumige Gliederung. Dorf reiht sich an Dorf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dazwischen scheinen alle Obstsorten zu gedeihen. Ich finde sogar die ersten Mirabellen seit dem Harz.
Die kleinräumige Gliederung paßt mir nicht so. Drum bin ich froh, dass E wieder hügeliger wird. Für eine geraume Zeit folge ich einem Jakobsweg, das lässt mich träumen: wenn ich den Zeichen einfach nachfahren würde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kurz vor Erlangen verliere ich den Jakobsweg wieder. Dänn halt nöd. Erlangen wird nur gestreift. Irgendwie erwarte ich die Stadt nicht hier. Die Uni Erlangen hat doch einen Ruf und dann finde ich eine traurige, kleine Stadt irgendwo in waldigen Hügeln. 
Obwohl ich total erschöpft bin, beschließe ich, dass es noch zu früh für eine Pause ist. Erlangen inspiriert mich auch nicht wirklich dazu. Überraschender Weise folgen nach Erlangen nicht Felder, sondern Kiefernwälder und Karpfenteiche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In einem dieser Wälder holpere ich auf einem ewigen Trail über die Wurzeln und finde dann bei Km 100 ein Bänkli. Prima. Ich esse was und plane den restlichen Tag. In 40km Entfernung gibt's einen Campingplatz, der taugt als Tageziel. 
Zuerst holpere ich weiter durch den Wald, dann werden die Wege besser zu fahren und zwischendurch gibt es sogar ein paar Km auf dem Asphalt des Aurachtal Radweges. Dass ich das Tal hoch fahre, merk ich erst, als die Quelle ausgeschildert ist.
Kurz vor meinem Etappenziel Obernzenn fahre ich am ersten Weinberg der Tour vorbei. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Süden, ich komme! Es fehlen noch ca. 500km bis nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (10. August 2016)

Bei Muna auf der Frankenhöhe

Das ist die Logik hinter dem Track


----------



## olev (10. August 2016)

Immer noch Frankenhöhe 

Ich verstehe langsam, was der Begriff Forstautobahn wirklich meint


----------



## olev (10. August 2016)

Schillingsfürst

Sommer 2016 ist, wenn man in Süddeutschland  (kann man das schon sagen?) auf 500müM in der Mittagspause bedauert, dass man die  Daunenjacke nicht eingepackt hat. Brrrr!


----------



## olev (10. August 2016)

Grenze Bayern zu Baden - Württemberg 

Die Wildnis Brandenburgs habe ich überlebt, werde ich auch die Mountainbikewüste Baden-Württemberg überstehen? 
Ich hab schon offensichtlichere Grenzen gesehen auf dieser Tour


----------



## olev (10. August 2016)

Ellwangen Fußgängerzone 

Jetzt bin ich offiziell auf der Alb angekommen. BW hat mich nett begrüßt. Nachdem das ewige Forstpistengebolze auf der Frankenhöhe doch langsam langweilig wurde, vergnüge ich mich auf dem E8 des Albvereins. Fazit: Viel Abwechslung und wenig Dörfer. So soll es sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Ort hier scheint mal wichtig gewesen zu sein, zumindest steht hier eine Riesenkirche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jetzt geht es weiter nach Aalen und dann habe ich bei Lauterbach einen Campingplatz entdeckt - neben einem Mini - Skigebiet  das wird mir ja was sein.


----------



## CC. (10. August 2016)

Morgen wieder Rückseite mit Zwischenhoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (10. August 2016)

Zeltplatz Lauterburg 

Am Morgen wäre der Augenblick gekommen, Haferflocken mit Wasser zu essen. Im Ort gibt es keinen Laden und meine Vorräte sind dem  Gewichtsparen zum Opfer gefallen. Ich finde allerdings auch eine chinesische Nudelsuppe. Lieber Chinanudeln als Wasserhaferflocken!
Ansonsten ist es der kälteste Morgen der Tour. 11 Grad und etwas Wind. Bin ich den hier in Island, oder was? Fürs zweite Frühstück fahr ich runter nach Marktbergel. Mit Joghurt schmeckt mein Müesli prima.
Den Rest des Morgens verbringe ich auf der Frankenhöhe, die hier die europäische Wasserscheide zwischen Nordsee und Schwarzem Meer bildet. Sie ist bewaldet und voller Forstautobahnen. So komme ich meist gut voran. Manchmal sind die Wege aber auch etwas zugewachsen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weil die Versorgungslage auf der Frankenhöhe schlecht ist, fahr ich beim ersten EDEKA - in Schillingsfürst  - rechts ran. Wer weiß, wann ich wieder über eine stolpere. Es ist gerade Mittag, also wird der Kartoffelsalat direkt verzehrt. Selbst jetzt ist es noch so kalt, dass ich völlig durchfroren wieder aufs Bike steige.
Es folgen nochmals 20km vom schon bekannten. Dann kommt Baden-Württemberg. Der Track schickt mich fürs erste auf dem E8 durch die Gegend. Das ist nicht besonders effizient, dafür abwechslungsreich und schön. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Später folge ich dem Jagststeig. Es wird wieder waldiger, doch es geht. In der Polarluft bilden sich Quellwolken, die den einen oder anderen Sprutz loslassen, ist aber alles harmlos - wenn es nur nicht so kalt wäre!
Ich komme nach Ellwangen. Eine von wohl 100 deutschen Städten, von denen man noch nie etwas gehört hat und die man mal genauer anschauen könnte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich fahr durch die Fußgängerzone, genehmige mir einen Döner und bestimme mein Tageziel. Ich schätze, dass Aalen gleich hinter dem nächsten Hügel liegt und Lauterburg etwas oberhalb von Aalen. Es werden noch 40km.
Zuerst bremsen mich aber noch Römer aus. Die haben hier den Limes gebaut und das muss ich mir doch ansehen. Nun, hier sieht man vom Limes nicht viel. Dafür hat man ein repräsentatives Tor gefunden.  Und Thermen. Und sonst so Sachen. Es wird Abend, ich muss weiter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nach Aalen staune ich, wie weit man hier schon wieder den Berg hoch kann. Und dann will das Lauterburg einfach nicht kommen. Dafür holt mich eine Polarluft-Schauerfront ein. Ich finde den Zeltplatz dann doch noch. Kann mich grad noch einrichten. Und dann wird's kurz ungemütlich.


----------



## olev (10. August 2016)

@CC. ach was, Zwischenhoch, jetzt kommt der Sommer!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2016)

@olev: Wie verfährst du eigentlich immer mit den Packtaschen, wenn du in einen Supermarkt gehst?


----------



## olev (11. August 2016)

Ich nehme Handy, Kamera und Portemonnaie mit, den Rest lass ich hängen.

6 Grad... Egal ob Zwischenhoch, Rückseite oder was auch immer - wo bleibt die Sonne?


----------



## CC. (11. August 2016)

Hast Du gewußt, daß die Meteorolügen den August schon nicht mehr zum Hochsommer zählen?
Ich finde, Du bist dort gerade gut aufgehoben. In den Alpen hat es bis 1850m herunter geschneit und die Temperaturen bewegen sich knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt.
Sommer kommt wahrscheinlich morgen nachmittag. Du fährst ihm direkt entgegen

150km südöstlich von Dir ist schon Sonne 

Gute Fahrt!


----------



## olev (11. August 2016)

Grillplatz Uzenberg 

Dem modernen Archäologen erschließt sich nicht immer sofort der Sinn menschlicher Hinterlassenschaften. Was ist das? Ein Schneezaun? Mitten im Wald? 






Die genauere Untersuchung der Umgebung bringt des Rätsels Lösung.


----------



## olev (11. August 2016)

Bammelbank im Kurpark Bad Überkingen 

Nach 20km Albkantengeschwurbel im Wald hab ich genug. Wald, nichts als Wald! Und vorwärts kommt man so auch nicht. Bei der ersten Gelegenheit mutiere ich zum Radwander und mach mich auf die Schnitzeljagd nach Wegweisern. Hier unten im Tal sieht man, dass die Alb auch nichts anderes ist als Jura.

Bevor ich dem Track untreu geworden bin hab ich noch ein Albskigebiet vor die Linse bekommen.


----------



## olev (11. August 2016)

@CC. Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, dass ich jetzt auch irgendwo in den Alpen richtig frieren könnte


----------



## olev (11. August 2016)

Bammelbank


----------



## CC. (11. August 2016)

Da wird doch nicht etwa Endzeitstimmung mit Heimweh aufkommen? Der Weg ist das Ziel!
Genieße es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (11. August 2016)

Römerstein 875m

Der Weg ist das Ziel, ja, aber er darf ruhig Sinn machen. Ich hab Glück und finde eine ehemalige Bahnlinie, die mich bis zur Filsquelle führt. Man sieht mal was anderes als immer nur Wald und am alten Bahndamm wächst alles erdenkliche Steinobst. Mirabellenpause! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dann vertraue ich mich dem Garmin an und das jagt mich souverän auf den höchsten Hügel der Gegend.


----------



## Beorn (11. August 2016)

aus Ulm


----------



## olev (11. August 2016)

Wackerstein

Die Garmin - Navigation erweist sich als Glücksgriff.  Nach etwas Radweggebolze schickt mich mein Navi auf den Trail der Tour. Ok, evtl. könnte der Harzer Baudensteig mithalten, aber da hat es ja geregnet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mit x-Mal umsetzen erreiche ich Bad Urach und fahr ab dort wieder dem Track nach. 20km gespart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Fortsetzung passt mir nun. Ich fahre meist auf dem Hauptwanderweg 1 (psst!) der sich zT herrlich flowig und schmal an der Albabbruchkante entlang schlängelt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vorwärts kommt man natürlich so auch nicht. Eine Stunde früher als sonst hab ich keine Lust mehr. Zudem finde ich auf der Karte einen vielversprechenden Biwakplatz. Falls es morgen früh regnet, will ich nicht in meinem Zelt vor mich herdümpeln. Zudem hat es hier - solange es noch nicht regnet - Aussicht.


----------



## CC. (11. August 2016)

Yeah! Der Trail hinunter nach Urach ist Spitze.
Auf der anderen Talseite hab ich mal mein Rad geschrottet, muß den HW1 also noch zu Ende ....laufen.
Schöne Aussicht da bei Dir


----------



## olev (12. August 2016)

Ja, die Alb scheint Potenzial zu haben. Ist eigentlich schon lustig: fahr oft in den Schweizer Jura zum Biken und kenne dort schon einiges. Hier bin ich nicht wirklich weiter weg und ich kenne nichts. 

Ansonsten, der Aussteller des Tages: Mein Solarpanel hat die Pufferbatterie während der vergangenen drei Tage so weit geladen, dass das Handy einmal komplett voll wurde. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Das Solarpanel am Lenker war eher als Dekoration gedacht, das den Expeditionscharakter meiner Tour unterstreichen sollte   

Ach ja, 9 Grad, ein paar Tropfen, gut Wind. Deutschland scheint mir eh eine windige Gegend zu sein. Kein Wunder wachsen überall Windräder.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. August 2016)

moin, welches panel hast du den angebracht?


----------



## olev (12. August 2016)

Schon speziell die Schwaben : Eine Sparkasse gibt's in jedem Nest, aber einen gescheiten Laden sucht man vergebens


----------



## nightwolf (12. August 2016)

olev schrieb:


> Schon speziell die Schwaben : Eine Sparkasse gibt's in jedem Nest, aber einen gescheiten Laden sucht man vergebens


Was hast Du denn gesucht? Fahrradladen? Supermarkt?

Ich bin gestern Abend 27km einfach Enzufer-Radweg gefahren fuer Ortlieb-Kleinteile, nachdem ich mehrere Laeden per Mail angefragt hatte, der Imle in Bietigheim-Bissingen hatte sie dann ...

Von daher, ich versteh schon was Du meinst. Allerdings kann ich Dir in Frankreich strecken zeigen von 70km Laenge auf 'Haupt'-Strasse ohne Supermarkt. _*Das *ist mal Diaspora  _


----------



## olev (12. August 2016)

Killerberg

Ich such zum Glück nichts, ich beobachte nur. Nächstes Experiment: Killerbergweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (12. August 2016)

Fridingen, Zusammenfluss Bära und Donau

Ok, ich hab wieder beschissen 0
So ein Radweg ein Tal runter ist schon was Schönes. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## olev (12. August 2016)

An der Donau bei Immendingen

Endlich!


----------



## lahnbiker (12. August 2016)

olev schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab wieder beschissen 0



Hm, ist doch deine Tour.
Wenn unter"wanderst" du doch nur deine eigenen Ansprüche.  Wobei ich mir nach nach fast zwei Wochen auch gut vorstellen kann, dass man immer mal wieder bequemer voran kommen will.

Macht weiterhin Spaß mitzulesen


----------



## olev (12. August 2016)

Ich hab den Track vorher nicht angeschaut. Bis Bayreuth bin ich ja nach meiner Planung gefahren. Die hat mehr oder weniger gepasst - ich kenne mich ja, und weiß, was ich mir zumuten kann. Obwohl, ab und zu hab ich schon gedacht: am Schreibtisch vor dem PC sah das einfacher aus   

Die Alb hab ich unterschätzt. Drum Chappeau vor allen, die das Ding fertig gefahren sind  http://btg.voidpointer.de/en/roster.html 

Mich selbst hab ich wohl etwas überschätzt. So acht Stunden täglich durchzufahren geht mehr an die Substanz als gedacht.


----------



## CC. (12. August 2016)

Wenn Du den HW1 _über_ die Alb genommen hättest, wären auch steile Schiebestrecken dabei gewesen. Hättest dafür nicht acht Stunden im Sattel _gesessen_. 
Aber fahr', wo es Dir gefällt! Jetzt ist wieder Sommer. 
Bin auf Deinen Gesamttrack gespannt.


----------



## olev (12. August 2016)

Die Nacht verläuft nicht so ruhig wie erhofft. Ein starker Wind rauscht in den Bäumen und unter dem Holzfussboden meines Waldhäuschens arbeitet eine emsige Maus - kurz: zum ersten Mal auf der Tour schlafe ich richtig schlecht.
Am Morgen ist es kühl und der starke Wind weht einen feinen Sprühregen umher. Ich zwinge mich, ausgiebig zu frühstücken - der Couscous will nicht so recht runter und mach mich dann motiviert auf den Weg. Die Motivation schwindet etwas, als ich aus dem Wald komme und bald recht nass bin. Trotzdem komme ich bis Killer gut voran, auch wenn der Trail vom Killerberg mit dem bepackten Rad jetzt nicht gerade eine Offenbarung ist.
In der Metzgerei gibt's etwas Brot und weiter geht's. Im anschließenden Anstieg beginnt eine Sehne im rechten Fuß zu zicken. Ich schiebe es auf das kalte Wetter und fahr weiter. Es wird nicht mehr, aber einfach ignorieren geht auch nicht. In früheren ähnlichen Fällen hab ich den Fuß jeweils mit einer elastischen Binde fixiert, doch hab ich keine dabei.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei Km 30 gibt's zweites Frühstück, doch schon 10km weiter könnte ich was weiß ich was verdrücken. Ich ess alle meine Müesli-Riegel auf und dann ist Ebbe. Und es beginnt wieder zu regnen.  Nach 50km lass ich den Track Track sein und leider auch den höchsten Berg der Alb, den Lemberg rechts liegen und fahr ab Tieringen das Bäratal runter. Der Lemberg läuft mir ja nicht weg und so arg weit von zu Hause ist er ja auch nicht. 
Das Bäratal ist angenehm zu fahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es hat einen meist gut angelegten Radweg - gibt es in Deutschland eigentlich überall einen Radweg? In Nusplingen gibt's einen Döner in Gesellschaft mit einem anderen Radler, der nicht verstehen kann, dass ich die Donau hoch fahren will und nicht die schöne Strecke Beuron - Sigmaringen. Auch das Argument, dass das nicht an meiner Route liege, überzeugt ihn. Und recht hat er ja schon, es wäre wirklich eine schöne Stecke. 
Draußen besinnt es sich das Wetter anders und es hört auf zu nieseln. Ich cruise schon wieder hungrig zur Donau runter und schwimme dann gegen den Radfahrerstrom in Richtung Tuttlingen. Schon verrückt, was einem da alles entgegen kommt. Ähnlich voll war es das letzte Mal in Tangermünde an der Elbe. 
Im ersten Supermarkt, der mir begegnet, schlag ich mir den Bauch voll und gönne mir in Tuttlingen obendrauf noch ein Eis. Hier ist es zwar auch nicht sonnig, aber zumindest warm. Es könnte also stimmen, dass die Alb eine Wetterscheide ist.
Ziemlich erschöpft und angeschlagen gondle ich noch bis zur Donauversinkung und da ein bißchen weiter bis zum Radler-Zeltplatz vor Immendingen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schon verrückt, wie viel Zeit man hat, wenn man vor 18 Uhr eincheckt. Sollte man vielleicht öfters machen - aber vielleicht hätte ich dann mehr Mühe damit gehabt, den Handyakku voll zu haben.
Morgen geht's nochmals in die Hügel zum nördlichsten Punkt der Schweiz, dann will ich den höchsten Punkt des Kantons Schaffhausen mitnehmen und den Rheinfall ansehen. Richtig viel Programm also. Nicht so wie am Albrand. Ach ja, einen Vulkan gibt's da auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahnbiker (12. August 2016)

olev schrieb:


> Ich hab den Track vorher nicht angeschaut. Bis Bayreuth bin ich ja nach meiner Planung gefahren. Die hat mehr oder weniger gepasst - ich kenne mich ja, und weiß, was ich mir zumuten kann. Obwohl, ab und zu hab ich schon gedacht: am Schreibtisch vor dem PC sah das einfacher aus
> 
> Die Alb hab ich unterschätzt. Drum Chappeau vor allen, die das Ding fertig gefahren sind  http://btg.voidpointer.de/en/roster.html
> 
> Mich selbst hab ich wohl etwas überschätzt. So acht Stunden täglich durchzufahren geht mehr an die Substanz als gedacht.



Hatte ja schon wieder ganz vergessen, dass du dich im Süden nach dem Track der Bikepacking Trans Germany richten wollest. Nach dem Bericht dieses Teilnehmers zu deuten, war er wohl auch recht froh den Track auf der Alb nicht in deine Richtung unterwegs sein zu müssen


----------



## CC. (12. August 2016)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Hatte ja schon wieder ganz vergessen, dass du dich im Süden nach dem Track der Bikepacking Trans Germany richten wollest. Nach dem Bericht dieses Teilnehmers zu deuten, war er wohl auch recht froh den Track auf der Alb nicht in deine Richtung unterwegs sein zu müssen


Danke für den Link. Interessant zu lesen.
Gewaltige Etmale, was die das abgerisssn haben. Ich hab auf der Alb und auch mal im Fichtelgebirge max. 80km / Tag zusammen gebracht.


----------



## olev (13. August 2016)

@lahnbiker Danke für den Bericht.

Guten Morgen, heute gibt's einen tollen Tag!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Campt nie in Flusssenken, nur so als Tipp   )


----------



## olev (13. August 2016)

Nochmals Donauversinkung 

Galt zu Zeiten des Ost-West-Gegensatzes als Symbol des Sieges des Westens über den Osten (Das Wasser läuft unterirdisch gegen den Rhein ab).





Ein bisschen wehmütig macht es mich ja schon, die  (vor-)letzte Etappe in Angriff zu nehmen.


----------



## olev (13. August 2016)

Mauenheim

Die Alpen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unter dem Berg in der Bildmitte  (Glärnisch) da wohn ich


----------



## beuze1 (13. August 2016)

Kein Bericht mehr?
Bist Du direkt bis nach Hause gefahren??


----------



## CC. (13. August 2016)

Ich glaub, er hat's wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ausgehalten


----------



## olev (13. August 2016)

Winterthur 

Na, ein bisschen was hab ich noch. Vom Alpenblick geht's über meist gute Straßen zum Hegaublick mit den Vulkanen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dann verpasse ich fast den nördlichsten Grenzstein der Schweiz, weil er früher kommt, als erwartet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Etwas später bin ich dann wirklich in der Schweiz und besuche den Hagen, den höchsten Schaffhauser. Da steht ein Turm mit Hammer Aussicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Da koch ich mir mein Mittagessen und such mir dann tracklos den Weg zum Rheinfall. An meinem Etrex funktioniert der Minijoystick nur noch mit sehr viel Nachdruck, drum such ich mir die Route analog. Zum Glück gibt's in der Schweiz überall gute Wanderwegweiser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vom Rheinfall fahr ich über Jestetten  (nochmal billig einkaufen) nach Marthalen, da verfranse ich mich kurz, und erlebe noch einen Schreckmoment. Als ich einen steilen Anstieg hochdrücken will, springt die Kette über das große Ritzel und verklemmt sich so richtig schön. Ich ärgere mich und reiße daran rum, keine Chance. Vielleicht hilft es was, wenn ich das Rad ausbaue, denke ich mir, und mach das mal. Und, plopp, flutscht die Kette raus. Wie geht denn das? Das Ritzelpaket scheint lose zu sein. Ich zieh daran uns hab den ganzen Freilauf in der Hand. Jetzt erinnere ich mich, daß Hopenaben nur zusammengesteckt sind und über die Steckachse zusammengehalten werden. Also bau ich alles wieder ein und fahr mit schwarzen Händen über Andelfingen nach Winterthur. Da wird erstmal grilliert/gegrillt.

Morgen geht's dann noch ganz nach Hause.


----------



## olev (14. August 2016)

Zu Hause auf dem Sofa   

Ich hab's geschafft! Den letzten Tag lass ich ruhig angehen. Irgendwann fahr ich dann doch in Winterthur los. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Jetzt hab ich ja Heimspiel und kann variieren, wie ich will. Eine so tolle Tour hat einen würdigen Abschluss verdient, darum nehme ich nicht den kürzesten Weg, sondern einen schönen. Dazu fahr ich an die Töss und folge ihr bis in ihr Quellgebiet. für die ersten 35km muß ich mir den Weg durch die Sonntagmorgengondler bahnen, die - alle behelmt, so ist das in der Schweiz   - auch wissen, dass der Tösstalradweg ein guter Ort zum Velofahren ist.
In Steg biege ich links ab. Holzberge deuten an, dass der Zürcher Staatswald näher kommt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yaks zeigen, dass ich in die Berge komme.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und dann genieße ich eines der schönsten Täler bei mir um die Ecke.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







An einem noch heißen Feuer grille ich Resten von gestern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nun fehlt mir noch eine Stunde Weg. Zuerst muss ich steil aus dem Tal raus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Der kleine Pass, den ich überquere ist mit 1004m der zweithöchste Punkt der Tour. Dach der Tour bleibt der Brocken. Und dann kann ich mehr oder weniger nur noch 600hm runter rollen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zu Hause werde ich von den Störchen begrüßt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tja, und jetzt ist es vorbei. Danke fürs mitlesen und für die Tipps, die ich erhalten habe.


----------



## CC. (14. August 2016)

Ein würdiger Abschluß bei besten Bedingungen. 
Danke für's Mitnehmen und die etwas andere Sicht 
Erhol Dich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rauschs (14. August 2016)

Ein "top Heirats Unternehmen" war das und sehr unterhaltend!

Ev. hast du dann noch ein paar Zahlen - müssten ja ziemlich Kilometer zusammen gekommen sein!?


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. August 2016)

Auch mir hat das Lesen viel Spaß gemacht. Auch wenn ich manchmal nicht mehr ganz durchgesehen habe  Eine schöne Tour. Die Tourdaten würden mich ebenfalls interessieren.


----------



## olev (14. August 2016)

Ich seh mir die ganze Sache grad zum ersten Mal am PC an, dass alles voller Tippfehler ist, wundert mich nicht, hab ich doch meist spät abends und immer auf der Touchtastatur geschrieben. Dass die Bilder aber so schlecht und in unterschiedlichen Grössen erscheinen, ist schon etwas schade. Hoffentlich habt ihr die Sache am Handy verfolgt ;-)

Also, Daten:
0 Platten
1x gebadet (Steckelsdorfer See bei Rathenow)
2x gestürzt, davon einmal hart aufs Knie
2x technisches Problem: rutschende Sattelstütze, Kettenklemmer
3x Notwendigkeit, die Regenjacke auf Grund von Regen anzuziehen

Distanz: Alle Tracks zusammengefügt: 1713 km, nach Glättung durch BaseCamp 1698 km
Höhenmeter: Nach Glättung durch BaseCamp 22'177m
Zeit in Fahrt: 102 Stunden und 4 Minuten, das ergibt einen Schnitt von 16,6 km/h
Pausenzeit: 261 Stunden und 37 Minuten --> Fauler Sack :-D

Den kompletten Track kann man hier ansehen.


----------



## Mantis83 (14. August 2016)

Danke für deinen Bericht, ich habe deine Reise fast täglich hier ganz still mit verfolgt. Hat für mich als Leser viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Cpt. Crash (14. August 2016)

Vielen Dank dafür, dass du uns an deine Reise hast teilhaben lassen! 
Wenig überkandidelt und schön zu lesen. (Auch wenn ich manchmal mit der zeitlichen Abfolge nicht ganz klar gekommen bin!) 

Läuft bei dir! ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. August 2016)

Geniale Tour 
Vielen Dank fürs Teilhaben lassen


----------



## roundround (15. August 2016)

Eine tolle Tour quer durch alle  Regionen. 

Vielen Dank für den Bericht.
Tippfehler und unterschiedliche Bildgrößen stören keinen, der so eine kleine Flucht aus dem Alltag miterleben darf.


----------



## Keeper1407 (15. August 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Mitnahme auf Deiner Tour. Habe mch jeden Tag auf Deinen Bericht gefreut. Gerne wieder...


----------



## aquarius-biker (15. August 2016)

Kann mich als stiller Mitleser den Vorrednern/-schreibern nur anschliessen. Hat riesig Spass gemacht dir zu folgen, war für mich wie ein täglicher Ausbruch aus dem Alltag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahnbiker (15. August 2016)

Danke, tolle Tour, schöner Bericht.


----------



## kommski (17. August 2016)

Hatte große Spaß beim lesen und betrachten.


----------



## olev (18. August 2016)

Vielen Dank für die positiven Feedbacks.

Zum Genre Reisebericht gehört ja fast zwingend noch eine Packliste dazu. Auf dem Bild unten ist ersichtlich, womit ich am Schluss zu Hause angekommen bin. Verloren habe ich unterwegs 1x Multitool, 1x Kettenöl, 1x Duschmittel und meine Super-Do-it-all-Wäscheleine. Das geht noch so. Ich habe auch schon mal auf einer Tour einen 4l Ortlieb-Wassersack (voll!), 1.5l Platypus-Faltflasche (voll!) und das Töpfchen vom Trangiakocher (im Wildbach beim Abwaschen) verloren. Ein anderes Mal habe ich meine Handschuhe liegengelassen. Irgendwie habe ich den Kopf manchmal nicht so bei der Sache - darum ist es wohl gut, dass ich möglichst wenig auf von Autos befahrenen Strassen fahre.






Im Alpkit 20l Sack waren jeweils der *Schlafsack* (Highlight AllBlack 0) das *Seideninlet*, die *Isomatte* (Thermarest Neoair xlite), ein *Buff* gegen das frühe Erwachen, eine *Stirnlampe* gegen das frühe Zu-Bett-gehen und eine *Unterhose* als Pyjama.
Das Schlafzimmer wurde komplettiert durch das DeschutesPlus *Tarp* von Six Moon Designs, aufgespannt mit einer *Carbon-Stange* und sieben *Heringen*. Als Unterlage diente eine dünne *TLD PolyGround Folie*, die sicher nicht so durchstichfest ist wie eine Malerfolie aus dem Baumarkt, aber schön leicht. Fast alles hing am Lenker, respektive am Triathlonaufsatz. DIe Tarpstange befestigte ich am Oberrohr und die Heringe waren in der Werkzeugtasche.
Fazit zum Schlafzimmer: Würde ich bis auf einen Hering, der zu viel war, wieder so mitnehmen.

Die Küche bestand aus einem *Trangia Mini* Set, dessen *Brenner* ich durch einen Eigenbau aus Energy-Dosen ersetzt habe. Den Wind ab und die Wärme zusammen hilet ein *Windschutz* aus drei 0,5l Bierdosen. Zusätzlich dabei war ein *Feuerzeug*, ein *Minischwingbesen*, eine *Minipfannenschaufel*, eine *Minizange* als Pfannenheber etc., ein *Löffel* und eine *Gabel*, ein *Taschenmesser* und 2,5dl *Brennsprit*. Im Entfertesten gehören auch die beiden 1l Flaschen zur Küche.
Fazit zur Küche: Auf dieser Tour habe ich das Taschenmesser, den Bratpfannendeckel, die Minipfannenschaufel und die Gabel nicht gebraucht und 1,5dl Sprit hätten auch gereicht (in der Mitte der Tour konnte ich ja auffüllen). Im Deckel hab ich aber auch schon Pancakes oder Lammkoteletts gebraten. Das hätte mehr Sprit und Werkzeug gebraucht, war in Deutschland aber aufgrund der grossen Bäckereien- und Dönerdichte nicht nötig. Über die Möglichkeit, schnell was kochen zu können, war ich oft froh. So konnte ich mich am Abend ganz der Schlafplatzsuche widmen und musste nicht noch zusätzlich schauen, dass ich etwas zu Essen finde.
2l Wasser haben sich als mehr als genug herausgestellt. Das lag aber sicher auch am kühlen Wetter.

Gefahren bin ich in einer *Radhose* mit Polster und *einer Zipp-off-Überhose*, Shimano-*Schuhen*, *Socken* und einem Merino-Nylon *Shirt* (alles nicht auf dem Bild) und natürlich mit einem *Helm*!
Der Kleiderschrank bestand aus einer Trekking-*Hose*, *Unterhose*, *Socken*, einem Kurz- und zwei Langarm-*Merinoshirts*, *Bikehandschuhen* und einer undichten *Regenjacke*.
Fazit zum Kleiderschrank: Hat grad so gereicht. Manchmal wäre ich um eine Daunenjacke froh gewesen. Und wenn ich im Harz nicht auf der Abfahrt wieder trocken geworden wäre, wäre es ein sehr kalter Abend geworden.

Im Bad herrschte Luxus in Form von zwei *Handtüchern*: einem ganz kleinen Waschlappen und einem etwas grösseren zum Abtrocknen nach dem Duschen. Das verlorene *Duschmittel* habe ich nicht ersetzt. Zusätzlich waren noch eine *Zahnbürste*, *Zahnpasta*, *Oropax*, *Klopapier*, *Mückenspray* und eine *Handcrème* gegen Sitzbeschwerden mit an Bord. Erst zu Hause habe ich gemerkt, dass ich die *Pinzette* für Zeckenoperationen nicht mit hatte. Sie war offensichtlich nicht nötig. Ein *1. Hilfe-Set* hatte ich nach dem Motto: Entweder geht es ohne, oder dann muss du eh zum Arzt, nicht dabei. Dafür hatte ich *Nähfaden* und eine *Nadel* eingepackt.
Fazit zum Bad: Ohne Pinzette und Desinfektionsmittel geht eigentlich gar nicht. Um eine elastische Binde wäre ich tatsächlich froh gewesen und Schmerzmittel sind manchmal auch nicht schlecht. Auf den Mückenspray hingegen hätte ich gut verzichten können.

Neben den wohnlichen Räumen gab es auch ein Büro mit Elektronika. Da hatte ich eine *Kamera* (Sony RX100III) samt *Ladegerät*, ein *Gorillapod*, ein *Handy* samt Ladegerät, eine *Ich-lade-jeden-Akku-Wäscheklammer*, eine *Solarzelle* mit *Pufferakku*, das *Garmin* Etrex30 mit *Batterien* und *Kopfhörer* dabei. Ebenfalls elektronisch funktionieren die beiden *Mini-Lämpchen* für ans Bike.
Fazit zum Büro: Auch wenn die Solarzelle am Lenker natürlich mächtig expeditionsmässig ausschaut, wäre im stets bewölkten und dicht bewaldeten Deutschland ein Nabendynamo hilfreicher gewesen. Das Garmin ist nach drei Jahren hartem Gebrauch langsam aber sicher durch. Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen Wassereinbruch im schottischen Regen, von dem es sich nur noch teilweise erholte. Jetzt funktioniert der Joystick nur noch vertikal und nicht mehr horizontal. Zum Navigieren war darum das Handy angenehmer. Allerdings stellt sich da die Akkufrage. Noch ein Grund mehr für den Nabendynamo.

Küche, Bad, Kleiderschrank und Büro (ausser der Kamera und z.T. der Solarzelle) steckten in der grossen Satteltasche von Apidura. Ich war zum ersten Mal länger mit dieser Tasche unterwegs und bin nicht nur begeistert. Das Packen finde ich sehr umständlich, da die Tasche ihre Stabilität über den Inhalt erhält. Also muss man sehr satt packen.

Die Werkstatt wurde ja zum Glück kaum benötigt. Da gab es einen *Ersatzschlauch*, *Schlauchflicken*, ein *Kettenschloss*, *Bremsbeläge*, ein *Schaltkabel*, *Isolierband* und *Kabelbinder*. An Werkzeugen eine *Pumpe*, ein *Manometer*, *Inbusschlüssel*, *Speichenschlüssel*, *Kettennieter* und *Pneuheber*. Komplettiert wurde die Werkstatt durch einen *Lappen* und *Kettenöl*.
Fazit zur Werkstatt: Gut, wenn man nichts braucht.

Damit man mir mein fahrbares Zuhause nicht klaut, hatte ich ein *Spiralschloss* dabei, und weil ich kurzsichtig bin, musste neben der *Sonnenbrille* auch eine klare *Brille* mit.


----------



## CC. (20. August 2016)

Das ist eine ordentliche Packliste 
Interessant wäre noch Brutto- / Nettogewicht zu erfahren. Und wie sich das Gewicht und Packung auf den Trails gemacht hat...


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (20. August 2016)

olev schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die positiven Feedbacks.


Von mir auch noch vielen Dank für die interessanten Berichte - Deutschland aus der Perspektive eines weltbewanderten Radfahrers war witzig.



olev schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ich in einer *[...]* und natürlich mit einem *Helm*!


 Weil du es mehrfach so explizit angesprochen hast (höre ich da missionarischen Eifer heraus?): in Deutschland liegt die Helmtragequote bei 15% (Bundesamt für Statistik, 2014). Es ist also für die hiesigen Radfahrer weder normal noch natürlich einen Styroporhut zu tragen. Die Niederländer tragen übrigens noch weniger Helme, ohne dass dies erkennbare negative Auswirkungen hätte.


----------



## rhnordpool (20. August 2016)

@olev: Auch von mir ein herzliches Danke, daß ich an Deiner Tour wenigstens virtuell teilnehmen konnte.
@keinTrinkwasser: Kann es sein, daß der Missionar eher Du bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (20. August 2016)

@CC. wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wiegt das, was du auf dem Bild siehst ca. 7kg. Dazu kommen 2l Wasser und Esswaren, also sind wir schnell bei 10kg Gepäck. Das macht die Fuhre natürlich schon träger. Den Berg hoch bremst es aber noch nicht übermässig und das Bike hat dank der zusätzlichen Kilos eine deutlich bessere Bodenhaftung - man kommt also mit weniger Akrobatik steile Anstiege hoch. Ein bisschen technischere Trails gab es auf der ganzen Tour etwa zwei, da macht das Gepäck natürlich keinen Spass und ein Rucksack wäre besser. Auf flowigen Trailabschnitten kann man das Zusatzgewicht als Schwungmasse nutzen.

@keinTrinkwasser und @rhnordpool Ich verstehe tatsächlich nicht, dass es Menschen gibt, die ohne Helm Fahrrad fahren. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich, wenn ich nie einen Helm getragen hätte, noch so Touren machen könnte, denn meine Helme haben schon allerlei abgekriegt und als Verkäufer in Bikeshops hab ich schon einige gespaltene Helme gesehen, deren Träger zwar etwas geschockt aber ansonsten fit und munter einen neuen kaufen wollten. Dies ist natürlich etwa gleich wissenschaftlich wie die Tatsache, dass die Niederlande als Staat noch existiert, obwohl da scheinbar niemand einen Helm trägt.

Ob das jetzt missionarisch ist oder nicht, sollen andere entscheiden. Tatsache ist, dass mir die unbehelmten Köpfe aufgefallen sind. In der Schweiz soll die Helmtragequote bei 47% liegen. Bei Freizeitvelofahrern - also Menschen, die Fahrrad fahren, weil sie Fahrrad fahren wollen und nicht weil sie in die Bibliothek, zum Bäcker oder an die Arbeit wollen - liegt sie bei gefühlten 99%. Wenn ich also hier unterwegs bin, sehe ich nur Velofahrer mit Helm.

Warum das so ist, weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht hängt es mit zwei anderen Beobachtungen zusammen, die ich gemacht habe:

In D gibt es immer einen perfekten Radweg, der mindestens mit einem Grünstreifen von der Strasse getrennt ist.
Falls man dennoch mal auf der Strasse fahren muss, sind die Autofahrer sehr rücksichtsvoll und überholen mit beeindruckendem Abstand. Daran habe ich mich gern gewöhnt. Anfangs fragte ich mich noch, warum ich auf einer normal breiten Strasse bei Gegenverkehr nicht überholt wurde. Mit der Zeit habe ich gemerkt, dass der deutsche Automobilist grundsätzlich komplett auf die andere Strassenseite wechselt, um einen Radfahrer zu überholen. Zurück in der Schweiz musste ich mich dann ganz schnell wieder an die knappen Überholmanöver gewöhnen. Solange es genug Platz hat, dass der Rückspiegel den Fahrradfahrer nicht touchiert, wird hier überholt.
Wenn wir schon beim Beobachten sind, das ist mir auch noch aufgefallen:

Das häufigste Schild auf Radwegen lautet: Radfahrer absteigen! Das macht mich immer leicht aggressiv, weil ich mich da bevormundet fühle. Da könnte man nun politische Parallelen ziehen, aber das lasse ich jetzt.
Das häufigste Schild in D lautet: Betreten auf eigene Gefahr. Zuerst meinte ich ja, dass da wirklich eine Gefahr droht und war dementsprechend vorsichtig. Bald habe ich aber gemerkt, dass diese Schilder wohl nur aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen montiert sind.
Wege in D gehören immer zuerst dem Forst oder der Landwirtschaft; Wanderer und Radfahrer müssen dankbar sein, dass sie sie mitbenützen dürfen. Damit man sich auf Waldstrassen nicht zu wohl fühlt, sorgt der Forst dafür, dass sie in regelmässigen Abständen von Forstmaschinen komplett zerstört sind. Falls etwas zugewachsen ist, wird grundsätzlich nicht freigeschnitten.
Deutscher Wald ist langweilig. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass Altersklassenwald vorherrscht. So richtig aufgefallen ist mir das, als ich im Randen über die Schweizer Grenze fuhr und mich sofort in einem viel reicheren Plenterwald wiederfand.


----------



## rhnordpool (21. August 2016)

@olev: Ich hab schon so einige Diskussionen - auch hier im ICB-Forum bzgl. Helm oer Nicht-Helm erlebt und kann eigentlich nur sagen: Lohnt nicht, dieses Thema zu diskutieren. Eingefleischte Nicht-Helm-Biker kannst Du nicht durch Argumentation überzeugen. Und ehrlich gesagt: Ist mir auch egal, wenn sie´s nicht tun. Ich hab meine eigenen Erfahrungen und bin froh, daß ich meinen Helm hatte. Wer glaubt, er könne beim Biken (egal ob im Wald oder in der Stadt) jederzeit die Lage kontrollieren, hat bisher nur Glück gehabt. Das wünsch ich denenr dann auch, wenns nicht mal so ist. Spätestens dann werden sie nämlich zu überzeugten Helmträgern (oder das Thema hat sich für sie dann sowieso erledigt).


----------



## Wolfobert (21. August 2016)

Klasse Tour, hab gerade alles in einem Rutsch durchgelesen.
Stichwort Lemberg-höchster Berg der Schwäbischen Alb, den Du verpasst hast (mein Heimatrevier): Rund um den Lemberg gibts tolle Strecken, nur wegen dem Lemberg zu kommen, rentiert sich nicht. Man ist recht schnell auf steilen Wegen (eher zu Fuß) oben und hat vom Stahlturm eine tolle Aussicht vom Schwarzwald bis zu den Schweizer Alpen.
Stichwort Helm: Mich hats vor ~30 Jahren bei einer innerörtlichen Sonntagmorgenortsrunde in einer Kurve rausgeworfen, bin mit dem Kopf auf den Randstein geknallt und als ich nach ein paar Schrecksekunden wieder aufstehen wollte, sah ich zum Erschrecken, das mein Arm, der mich aufstützen sollte, völlig unkoordiniert in der Luft rumruderte und nicht tat, was er sollte. Zum Glück ausser Gehirnerschütterung nichts gehabt. Danach habe ich bei der Fa. Globetrotter den einzig damals kaufbaren Fahrradhelm "für Weltreisende"  gekauft (Internetshops gabs da noch nicht und nur die Rennradler trugen  lächerliche 3-Streifen-Polster auf dem Kopf), wurde dafür auch belächelt und bin trotzdem nie wieder ohne Helm gefahren - einmal Glück gehabt, so solls bleiben.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2016)

Absolut beneidenswerte Tour! 

Bei mir hat es im Urlaub leider nur für eine 2 Tagestour gereicht, diese endete am Kap Arkona, so das ich dein zwischenzeitliches fluchen über Lochplattenwege und Kopfsteinpflaster gut nachvollziehen kann... 
Was mich noch Interessieren würde, wie groß deine Tagesdistanzen etwa waren. Ich hatte das Pech das meine geplante Übernachtungsmöglichkeit auf Rügen nicht mehr existierte und ich so noch einiges dran hängen musste. 
Und gerade diese Wege haben den Spass von km 160 bis 190 deutlich geschmälert... 

OT
Zu dem Helm Thema,
Stelle ich mal ne Tour ins LMB und es taucht jemand ohne Helm auf fährt diese Person nicht mit, ich habe keine Lust bei einem unbehelmte EH zu leisten wenn es sich so einfach verhindern lässt. Wird das nicht eingesehen wird garnicht gefahren... 

Komme ich zu einem Unfall egal ob mit oder ohne wird selbstverständlich geholfen! 

Nur auf Tour brauche ich das nicht, wenn vermeidbar....


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (21. August 2016)

olev schrieb:


> das ist mir auch noch aufgefallen:
> 
> Das häufigste Schild auf Radwegen lautet: Radfahrer absteigen! [...]
> Das häufigste Schild in D lautet: Betreten auf eigene Gefahr.


Ja - immer wieder faszinierend die Absicherungsmentalität hier. Als ob man ohne diese Schilder auf Verantwortung eines möglicherweise zuständigen Anderen betreten, befahren, überhaupt: leben würde. Und nicht jeder die [vermeintlichen] Gefährdungen selbst verantworten müsste, die er sich antut.










Der extremste Fall von derartigem Risiko-Management ist in meinen Augen der Bahnübergang im 3.Foto. Da ist mal jemand ausgerutscht, mit dem Fahrrad, und hat geklagt. Seither muss man dort absteigen. Alle anderen zigtausend Gleisübergänge in D, etliche auch in flachem Winkel querend, sind noch unbeschildert - bislang.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (21. August 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Stelle ich mal ne Tour ins LMB und es taucht jemand ohne Helm auf fährt diese Person nicht mit.


Na, damit ist ja dann die Frage von @rhnordpool beantwortet, wer hier der Taliban^H Missionar ist. Danke.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. August 2016)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Na, damit ist ja dann die Frage von @rhnordpool beantwortet, wer hier der Taliban^H Missionar ist. Danke.



Das sehe ich so wie @delphi1507. Eben aus den gleichen Beweggründen.



olev schrieb:


> Falls man dennoch mal auf der Strasse fahren muss, sind die Autofahrer sehr rücksichtsvoll und überholen mit beeindruckendem Abstand. Daran habe ich mich gern gewöhnt. Anfangs fragte ich mich noch, warum ich auf einer normal breiten Strasse bei Gegenverkehr nicht überholt wurde. Mit der Zeit habe ich gemerkt, dass der deutsche Automobilist grundsätzlich komplett auf die andere Strassenseite wechselt, um einen Radfahrer zu überholen.



Der Mindestabstand beträt 1,5 m, da ist ein Wechsel auf die Gegenfahrbahn nur konsequent.
Das sieht aber in vielen Gegenden ganz anders aus. Wenn ich mal schmalbereift in Brandenburg unterwegs bin, wird auch gerne so knapp wie möglich überholt.



olev schrieb:


> Das häufigste Schild auf Radwegen lautet: Radfahrer absteigen! Das macht mich immer leicht aggressiv, weil ich mich da bevormundet fühle. Da könnte man nun politische Parallelen ziehen, aber das lasse ich jetzt.



Diese Schilder kannst man oft ignorieren, da sie oft keine rechtliche Relevanz haben.



olev schrieb:


> Wege in D gehören immer zuerst dem Forst oder der Landwirtschaft; Wanderer und Radfahrer müssen dankbar sein, dass sie sie mitbenützen dürfen. Damit man sich auf Waldstrassen nicht zu wohl fühlt, sorgt der Forst dafür, dass sie in regelmässigen Abständen von Forstmaschinen komplett zerstört sind. Falls etwas zugewachsen ist, wird grundsätzlich nicht freigeschnitten.



Habe ich heute auch wieder feststellen dürfen...



keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Der extremste Fall von derartigem Risiko-Management ist in meinen Augen der Bahnübergang im 3.Foto. Da ist mal jemand ausgerutscht, mit dem Fahrrad, und hat geklagt. Seither muss man dort absteigen. Alle anderen zigtausend Gleisübergänge in D, etliche auch in flachem Winkel querend, sind noch unbeschildert - bislang.


Interessant. Da war derjenige wohl noch in keiner Stadt mit Straßenbahn unterwegs. Da kann's auch gerne mal brenzlig werden. Vor allem mit schmalen Reifen.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2016)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Na, damit ist ja dann die Frage von @rhnordpool beantwortet, wer hier der Taliban^H Missionar ist. Danke.


Da zu kommt noch eine Haftungsfragen wenn man eine Tour einstellt.... Aber darüber habe ich keine Lust zu diskutieren...

Gerade an andere Stelle gefunden 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/01/25/wenn-fast-alles-schiefgeht/


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. August 2016)

@olev : Kann mich den Vorpostern nur anschließen. Schöner Bericht, danke dafür . Hab ihn gerne gelesen .


----------



## Wolfobert (22. August 2016)

Meine Worte!
Bloß,
wir sollten jetzt damit aufhören, 
*olev* ´s Reise-Thread mit der Helm-Frage totzureden.
Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (23. August 2016)

vielleicht hätte ich die ganze Helmgeschichte als clickbait schon viel früher viel intensiver ausschlachten sollen 

@delphi1507 die Tagesdistanzen waren 1713km : 15 Tage = 114km/Tag. Sie schwanken aber zwischen 60km am letzten Tag und 153km an der Ostsee. Allerdings sind Kilometerangaben nur die halbe Wahrheit, spannender sind die Fahrzeiten. Da war wiederum der letzte Tag mit 3h 18min der kürzeste. Am längsten Tag vergnügte ich mich während 8h 21min auf dem Rennsteig und sammelte gerade mal 109km, dafür über 2500 Höhenmeter und viele Kurven und Wurzeln. Das war zugleich der höhenmeterreichste Tag.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Diese Schilder kann man oft ignorieren, da sie oft keine rechtliche Relevanz haben.


Ich habe diese Schilder selbstverständlich konsequent ignoriert  ich bin arrogant genug, der Meinung zu sein, dass ich selbst einschätzen kann, was ich zu fahren im Stande bin und was nicht.


----------



## zoomer (24. August 2016)

GAAAANZ GROOOSSES KINO !


----------



## Felger (31. August 2016)

vielen Dank für Mitnehmen! Hab auch nachgelesen, da ich zwischenzeitlich selber unterwegs war (aber gemütlicher - langsamer und kleinere Etappen; Muc, Venedig, Porec, Triest)


----------



## olev (10. März 2017)

Gestern bekam ich (elektronische) Post des Nationalparkamtes, weil meine auf outdooractive.com veröffentlichten Tracks die Regeln des Müritz Nationalparkes verletzen. Die Tracks sind Schreibtischprodukte und dienten der Planung. Konkret wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass man hier:





nicht durchfahren darf: _"Nationalparkverordnung (§ 6 (1) 13 ... insbesondere ist es verboten, … auf markierten Wanderwegen und außerhalb der dafür ausgewiesenen Wege und Straßen Fahrrad zu fahren) verstoßen wurde bzw. evtl. wird: von der B 193 bis Userin. Diese Strecke verläuft nicht auf ausgewiesenen Radwegen, teilweise durch eine Kernzone und durch ein Munitionsbelastetes Gebiet."
_
(Nur damit das klar ist, mein Bike steht noch auf erlaubtem Grund, der Nationalpark beginnt hinter der Tafel, ich hätte da laut beanstandetem Track bald rechts reinfahren wollen, aber "munitionsbelastetes Gebiet" machte mir schon noch Eindruck und so verliess ich den Track und fuhr eben aussen rum. Vielleicht müsste man einfach bei allen Naturschutzgebieten, wo man nicht rein soll, "munitionsbelastetes Gebiet" schreiben.)

Was ich damit sagen will: Es gibt beim Nationalparkamt scheinbar Menschen (oder Maschinen?), die Tracks kontrollieren - und nicht davor zurückschrecken 700km und 1400km lange Tracks auf Verstösse zu untersuchen und die Verstösse dann penibel aufzulisten (bei mir wurden 2 Tracks beanstandet, bei einem anderen User ebenfalls einer). Find ich irgendwie beeindruckend. Wirklich beeindrucken würde mich allerdings, wenn BW die Verstösse gegen die 2m-Regel so dokumentieren würde ;-)

In dem Sinn: Passt auf eure Tracks auf!


----------



## awatron (10. März 2017)

Hallo olev,

bei meinem Beitrag in Outdooractive hat der freundliche Nationalpark-Ranger auch einen entsprechenden Kommentar hinterlassen. Wie genau er die verbotenen Trackabschnitte herausfindet und ob das manuell oder automatisch passiert, kann ich auch nur mutmaßen. Jedenfalls hat man an der Müritz wohl das Ziel, die Verbote durchzusetzen. Ich kann seine Motive ja auch verstehen. Man könnte zwar mal recherchieren, ob es schon verboten ist, nur einen (geplanten) Track über verbotene Wege ins Netz zu stellen oder ob erst das eigentliche Befahren des Wegs verboten ist, aber was soll's. In meinem Fall versuche ich, den Track so anzupassen, dass er hoffentlich legale Wege nutzt und nehme ggf. nochmal Kontakt mit dem Menschen auf. Der betroffene Abschnitt war eh eine üble Wildschweinautobahn, also ist es darum nicht schade.

Viele Grüße, Achim.


----------



## olev (10. März 2017)

Genau, ich hab gesehen, dass du auch einen Kommentar erhalten hast. Ich hab meinen einen Track so angepasst, dass der reklamierte Abschnitt ok sein sollte, den anderen hab ich gelöscht, der war eh nur eine Groborientierung und verlief nur per Zufall durch das monierte Gebiet.

Gesendet von meinem ME371MG mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan123 (21. März 2017)

.


----------

